# Ultimate Unit Game: Heroic Edition



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome Heretics, to yet another Ultimate Unit game - but with an all new twist! Instead of fighting each other, or codex waves, you will be fighting against an entirely new foe:

The Marvel Universe!

Now I know some of you may groan, whilst others scream with glee, and yet ask, "how?" Well simply, as a few of you might know I've had a homebrew pair of Marvel codices in the pipeline for some time now. The Heroes version is pretty much complete, while I am still touching up the Villains one. Thus, the game won't start until I'm satisfied, and also depending on when people will prefer it to. I could either ask for first entries in the week between Christmas and New Year, or I can wait until January. Either is fine by me, so I'll leave that to popular choice.

At the moment, as usual this is an interest-gathering process at first, so simply shout if you want to participate. The game will require you to select *one* legit 40K codex, from which you will select the appropriate unit depending on the requirements of each round. Note that Imperial Armour is acceptable, provided it is NOT an Apocalypse unit. Please also note that this edition will see a lot of use of Independent Characters, but not always. There will be a fair share of close combat and shooting, with full 6th ed rules as seen in the previous UUG. 

If you want an indication of what might be instore, I have a WIP thread for the Marvel codices if you want a tactical advantage, though the final codices will be revised at least slightly.

This edition will be a wave-based elimination game, with opportunities for various interactions and fluffy inserts throughout. Appeal for you whether you're in it for fun, tactics or fluff/storyline. A whole new conflict awaits - to arms, heroes!




Competitors:
- Magpie_Oz
- Grokfog (C)
- Jace of Ultramar (C)
- CattleBruiser (C)
- CE5511 (C)
- Returnoftheclown (C)
- rtthg6 (C)
- Akatsuki13 (C)
- Boc (C)
- Stephen_Newman (C)
- MidnightSun
- johnmassive
- The Meddler (C)
- LTKage (C)
- Routine (C)

(C) indicates entries have been submitted


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I am up for this, going to do something other than SW this time.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Wooo! yeaaaaaah im in this!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

But ... But ... Don't the Marvel Heroes ALWAYS win ?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Meh, I think i'll skip this one Spanner 

Good Luck to all those who enter. I'll be watching.


Alice


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm in! Gonna play someone evil this time cos I can't stand some of those goodie-two-shoes Marvel heroes :wink:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

WHAT?!?!?!?! 

You mean, my Crimson Fists could possibly fight hordes along side my personal favourite, IRONMAN???????????????

I'm in and ready to go now!!!!!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im in


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

of course i'm in.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Bring it on!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well you'll be facing Marvel villains too, and we know they always lose, so it balances out. 

@Alice, no problem. I'll let you know when we get to the next one.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

No Offence intended to you, i've just never been a fan of Marvel or DC or whatever :dunno:

If i can provide assistance with anything though, just let me know 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

None taken - I fully understand that not even half of everyone are fans of Marvel, just wanted to try it out. Thanks for your offer to help, I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

im in this should be fun


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

:laugh: Oh I can't resist this one either. Sign me up.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Are we going to be able to ally with Marvel characters?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't thought that far ahead yet :laugh:

Maybe, I'll have to sit down and have a think over the next few days.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in, hopefully I don't get wiped out first round again...

...bastard


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I shall make my return for this!

I always prefer playing the villain though so I will enjoy bashing Marvel heroes and these so called "supervillains".


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I haven't thought that far ahead yet :laugh:
> 
> Maybe, I'll have to sit down and have a think over the next few days.


Umm... please do! I found this pic and so want to see this team up!










That's awesome! And scarily to scale :shok:


----------



## johnmassive (Oct 20, 2010)

ill have a go


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If it's still open, I'l put my hand up.

Midnight


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm in to


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I'll leave this open until New Year's Day, and start taking entries from then. Gives people time to get back from wherever or whatever they're doing for Christmas.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Why not? Count me in.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

So is anything going to be happening with this?

edit: never mind, got the notification


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, I've said in the Ultimate Unit Gamers group thingy that I'll close entrants on Friday, after which the background scenario and Round 1 requirements will be posted.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Hmmm PMs were sent out?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

No, I invited everyone to this group. If you didn't get the invite then that's messed up, because I definitely sent you one - just join anyway. 

I don't actually know how useful this thing's gonna be - it's sort of an experiment that may just get ditched if I feel it's not really necessary for the Games.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay, I won't be taking any further entrants now, leaving us with 16 competitors. That's good enough for me, so I'll just iron out a few details over the weekend, so expect a post Monday evening with Round 1 requirements. As you may have established, this will be a wave-type game rather than one fought directly between competitors.

Don't forget to pick your codex wisely - if I can get my hands on a new DA codex before the game starts, then I'll accept entries from that too.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

yay! this is going to be great


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome Heretics, to the Ultimate Unit Game: Heroic Edition. A warp rift (or something else suitably imaginable) has erupted between the Marvel Universe, and the 41st Millennium. As we speak, heroes, villains and mercenaries are pouring into the galaxy, bringing their conflicts with them and adding to the mayhem that is the grimdark place we know and love. Their uberness and fanboy writers threaten to overwhelm the galaxy and turn in into the mass of confusion that is the Marvel storyline. It is up to you to decide how you deal with these foe: will you focus on eliminating the heroes - insta-nerfing their excessive powers for good; or will you target the villains, and prevent their dastardly schemes from ever succeeding. However, beware for mercenaries roam this conflict too, and they may turn up to your battles and take the side of your opponents - hero or villain. Also be aware that some heroes or villains like to run around in groups - the perfect, taintless stench of the Fantastic Four comes wafting into your noses. You must hunt down and eliminate this threat to the stability of chaos in the 41st Millenium. 

Ultimate Unit Gamers - to arms!

________________________________________________________________

So the first stage in this process is obviously pick your codex. You must stick to one codex for the entirety of the game, though your unit choice may change depending on the circumstances of each round. Also note that Imperial Armour/Forge World units are accepted provided they are not Apocalypse units. Please pay close attention to the requirements for each round, as they may have specific instructions regarding your unit selection. 

This will be a wave-based game, so you will fight in each round, a specific enemy/group that will be revealed to you once you have selected your unit. I must therefore also ask you to decide whether you wish to battle Heroes or Villains - note that there may be opportunities for team-ups with the side you are not fighting against. The overall winner of the game will be the last man standing after the final round (which will inevitably be impossible to complete). If you lose in any round, then you are knocked out of the game. 

The turn sequence and rules will be as follows:

1. Roll off for who goes first (you or the wave)
2. Winner shoots
3. Other side shoots
4. Side who shot first assaults.
5. Repeat steps 2-4 as necessary until a winner is decided.

- Units count as within 3" for purposes of rapid-fire, salvo and melta weapons (aka in range of their effects). However, this does mean that taking a Conversion beamer (or a minimum range weapon) is pointless.
- All 6th edition rules apply, including Challenges, skyfire etc etc
- Charges always count as being with range
- If you have the first turn and shoot heavy/rapid-fire weapons etc, then you will not gain any charge bonuses for the assault.
- Template weapons inflict D3 hits, Small Blasts (1: Miss, 2-3: 1, 4-5: 3 hit, 6: 5 hit), Large Blasts (1: Miss, 2: 1, 3: 3, 4: 5, 5: 7, 6: 10). Inferno weapons inflict D6 hits.

If I have omitted anything rules-wise, please post in the game group rather than here to prevent clutter, but allows everyone access to the ruling.

_________________________________________________________________

Round 1 Requirements:

- One non-vehicle, non-independent character, non-monstrous creature unit of 150 points or less from your chosen codex.
- Please also specify what codex you have chosen and what side you wish to battle (Heroes or Villains).
- To those who have not participated before, as always send your entries to me by p.m., along with any entry-related queries you may have.

Deadline for the first entry is Wednesday 23rd January (to give everyone time to see this), and this is also when I'll reveal which unit each person will face. Note that you may or may not get the same unit to face as someone else who has chosen the same side as you - it depends on a) my mood and b) how many characters I have available for that round.

For anyone who wishes to see the Hero codex for an example of what may come (and the old Villain one), they're in my sig. Please note that units are subject to change (the Villains have a complete re-write underway), and that some rounds you may face the non-character units e.g. SHIELD or Hydra.


Good luck all, and may you send your entries speedily! :drinks:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oy, hadn't noticed this was up yet, must get to plotting


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in! I've sent my entry already, but I was wondering, do you get to decide the positioning of your models? like if I have a mixed unit of Inquisitorial warband-ers, would it make a difference if I said that X models are in the front to soak up fire?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Also, for units with gear that reads " 2 Power Weapons" (as in the case of Deathcult Assassins), should we specify which kinds of power weapons they have, or will it always be assumed to be power swords?

Edit: Should've PM'd that, sorry


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Routine said:


> I'm in! I've sent my entry already, but I was wondering, do you get to decide the positioning of your models? like if I have a mixed unit of Inquisitorial warband-ers, would it make a difference if I said that X models are in the front to soak up fire?


Hits/Wounds are randomly allocated between squad members as they are all considered to be an equal distance from the wave. Obviously Independent Characters/Characters are an exception with Look Out Sir etc.



Routine said:


> Also, for units with gear that reads " 2 Power Weapons" (as in the case of Deathcult Assassins), should we specify which kinds of power weapons they have, or will it always be assumed to be power swords?
> 
> Edit: Should've PM'd that, sorry


Please specify, otherwise I'll just assume Power Swords.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

You should have opened a rift to the Star Trek universe or something instead, I find any universe containing superheroes intellectually and spiritually bankrupt and I'll just go ahead and wish you luck instead.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah shit. Missed this.

(Sends PM anyways just in case).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh forgot to add in my PM, but I'll fight on the villains side


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> You should have opened a rift to the Star Trek universe or something instead, I find any universe containing superheroes intellectually and spiritually bankrupt and I'll just go ahead and wish you luck instead.


By all means, if you want to do Star Trek for the next one, I'll happily pass the baton over to you. 



Boc said:


> Oh forgot to add in my PM, but I'll fight on the villains side


Gottit.



IMPORTANT: If you haven't submitted your entry yet please do so ASAP for I will be very angry if people drop out on me! *does angry face*

Seriously tho, I will just cut you out if you wear down my patience too much - you did sign up after all!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

So it appears we are now only missing Magpie_Oz and johnmassive. I'll give them a couple more days max (I don't think either have been online in a while), whilst I get a post sorted for the wave(s) you'll be facing for round one.

It should be up by Friday evening/Saturday morning, with results done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

My crack team of supervillains await to see what other meagre competition these other competitors offer!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry guys I'm sitting this one out. I apologise for not making that clear.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Sorry guys I'm sitting this one out. I apologise for not making that clear.


WHAT?!?!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> WHAT?!?!


How would it look if I killed Superman ? 

You might be able to live with that, not I


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> How would it look if I killed Superman ?


I would say that would be strange and impossible since Superman is a DC superhero, not Marvel.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Round 1: First Contact*

This round will involve you fighting against a random character (Hero/Villain) plus a "grunt squad", of a 'skirmish' level. This wave will be randomly selected from the following lists, depending which faction you chose to fight:

Heroes:

- SHIELD Team




Sergeant: WS4 BS4 S3 T3 W1 I3 A2 Ld8 Sv5+
Private: WS3 BS4 S3 T3 W1 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv 5+

Sergeant, plus 4 Privates.

_Co-ordinated - _ May re-roll failed morale checks. May choose to Fall Back at the end of any given phase

Wargear:
4x SHIELD Mk. I Rifle: R24" S3 AP6 Rapid-fire
5x SHIELD Mk. I Pistol: R12" S3 AP6 Pistol
1x SHIELD Mk. II Rifle: R18" S7 AP3 Assault 2
Frag & Krak Grenades



- Beast




WS6 BS4 S5 T4 W3 I6 A3 Ld9 Sv4+

_Agile -_ Has a 4+ cover save (can be used in close combat)
_Fleet_

Wargear:
Beastial Claws - Melee S AP4 Rending, Shred



- Spider Woman




WS5 BS5 S4 T3 W3 I5 A3 Ld8 Sv4+

_Bio-enhancements - _ Roll a D6 at the start of your player turn and apply the following:
1-2 Poisoned Attacks (4+)
3-4 Venom Blast 12" S4 AP2 Assault 1 Blast, Poisoned (4+)
5-6 Superstrength (+2 S and +2 T)

Wargear:
Spider's Fangs - Melee S AP 5, Rending
Venom Shot - R6" A1 AP6 Pistol Poisoned (4+)



- Ms Marvel




WS5 BS5 S4 T3 W3 I7 A3 Ld8 Sv4+

_Kree Speed - _Has the Hit and Run and Fleet special rules. Also, she may fire two ranged weapons in her shooting phase with no additional penalty.
_Energy Absorption - _Any plasma or melta based weapons hit with a BS at -2. Furthermore roll a D6 after being targeted by said weapons - on a roll of 4+, regenerate D3 wounds (up to a maximum of 3).

Wargear:
Photon Blasts - R12" S6 AP1 Assault 1 Lance
Kree Brawl - Melee S+2 AP-



- Black Widow




WS7 BS5 S3 T3 W2 I7 A3 Ld9 Sv4+

_Agile - _Has a permanent 4+ cover save (can be used in close combat)
_Fleet_
_Gunslinger_

Wargear:
2x Widow's Kiss:
- R6" S1 AP5 Assault 1 Poisoned (2+)
- R6" S5 AP4 Assault 1 Blast
Combat Blades - Melee S AP- Poisoned (4+)
Frag & Krak Grenades





- Nightcrawler




WS6 BS4 S5 T4 W3 I7 A3 Ld9 Sv6+

_Teleporter - _Has the Hit and Run special rule, as well as the Agile special rule.

Wargear:
Demon Claws: Melee S+1 AP5 Rending Fleshbane



- Kitty Pryde




WS5 BS4 S3 T3 W2 I6 A2 Ld8 Sv 5+

_Phased - _Counts as having the Shrouded special rule

Wargear:
Lockheed - This familiar grants Kitty +D6 Attacks in close combat at her usual profile, and an additional R12" S5 AP5 Assault 3 shooting attack




- Black Cat




WS5 BS4 S3 T3 W2 I5 A3 Ld8 Sv6+

_Probability Manipulator - _Any ranged or close combat attacks directed against her that roll a 1 to hit suffer an immediate S4 AP- hit from the model of origin. Furthermore, enemy units within 6" suffe1r a -1 modifier to their Ld, as well as any rolls on any tables they have to make.
_Fleet_

Wargear:
Talons - Melee S AP-



Villains:

- HYDRA Squad




Enforcer: WS3 BS4 S3 T3 W1 A2 Ld9 Sv5+
Grunt: WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W1 A1 Ld6 Sv5+

1 Enforcer plus 4 Grunts

_Fanatics - _While the Enforcer or a Marvel Villain is still alive, the squad has the Fearless special rule

Wargear:
4x HYDRA SMG - R24" S4 AP3 Rapid-fire, Gets Hot!
5x HYDRA Pistol - R12" S4 AP3 Pistol, Gets Hot!
1x HYDRA Deconstructor - R12" S8 AP1 Assault 1, Melta



- Mystique




WS6 BS4 S3 T3 W2 I6 A3 LD8 Sv5+

_Chamelionic_ - Has a 5+ cover save
_Fleet_
_Manipulative - _At the beginning of the round, target one enemy model. This model must pass a leadership check with a -2 modifier, or else will be controlled by the Villain player for the remainder of the round.

Wargear:
Sidearm - R12" S3 AP6 Pistol
Martial Arts - Melee S AP- 




- Toad




WS5 BS4 S4 T3 W3 I7 A3 Ld8 Sv4+

Wargear:
Tongue Whip - reduces D3 models in the opponent's unit to I1 in close combat
Poisoned Weapons - Melee S AP- Poisoned (2+)
Poison Darts - R12" S1 AP6 Assault 2 Poisoned (2+)



- Mysterio




WS4 BS4 S4 T4 W3 I5 A3 Ld8 Sv4+

_Master Illusionist:
- Friendly units have 5+ cover save
- Gains a permanent 4+ cover save (can be used in close combat_

Wargear:
- Defensive Grenades
- Pyrotechnics - When assaulting/being assaulted, the enemy unit must pass an initiative test, or suffer the Blind special rule.




- Rhino




WS4 BS3 S7 T5 W3 I2 A3 Ld8 Sv4+

_Furious Charge_
_Hammer of Wrath_
_Rage_

Wargear:
Rhino Horns - Cause instant death if they inflict an unsaved wound in close combat




- Hammerhead




WS4 BS5 S5 T4 W3 I4 A3 Ld9 Sv5+

_Mafia Boss - _The unit he joins have access to the mafia armoury, and thus may re-roll all rolls of 1 to hit when shooting.

Wargear:
Tommy Gun - R18" S6 AP4 Assault 3 Shred
Head-butt - Melee S+1 AP- Concussive




- Crimson Cowl




WS6 BS4 S4 T3 W3 I6 A2 Ld9 Sv3+

_Teleporter - _*See Nightcrawler*
_Hammer of Wrath_

Wargear:
Bladed Armour - Melee S AP2
Flash - Used at the beginning of the shooting phase, if it hits, the enemy unit is Blinded




- The Hood




WS4 BS6 S3 T3 W3 I5 A2 Ld9 Sv5+

_Psyker Mastery Level 1:
- Telekinesis
- Consume Chaos - (Malediction) Removes all Chaos Tokens from an enemy unit to inflict D6 x the number of Tokens S4 AP5 hits. Any successful wounds can regenerate the Hood's wounds on a roll of 4+ up to a maximum of 3.
- Arcane Blast - (Witchfire) R12" S5 AP5 Assault 3, Blast
_
_Resurrection - _If killed, on a D6 roll of 5+, the Hood is resurrected with one wound, and -1 to all other stats.
_Gunslinger_

Wargear:
2x Chaos Bolts - R12" S3 AP5 Pistol
_Note #1: If this shot hits, mark the target unit with D3 Chaos Tokens._
_Note #2: This weapon can be fired in addition to any psychic powers_




__________________________________________________________________________________

Now! There is a third dimension to this game. The Marvel Universe is also home to characters who fight for their own side, branded neither as Heroes nor Villains. However, they are fanatically loyal to the Marvel franchise, and so will fight for either against your forces. Note that with every round, as you face more powerful enemies, these guys too become more powerful (not that they aren't already). They are the renegades, the mercenaries, the outcasts...

At the beginning of any game, on a D12 roll of 10, 11 or 12, a Third Faction character will participate on the Marvel side. It will be one of these three characters...

Deadpool



> WS7 BS6 S4 T4 W3 I6 A4 Ld8 Sv5+
> 
> _Regeneration -_ Deadpool regenerates any lost wounds on a 6+ at the beginning of any phase (even if he's dead!) Note this can only apply while there are still Marvel units alive.
> _One Round Short of a Magazine - _Deadpool can only be hit a roll of 4+ at best in close combat due to his erratic fighting style
> ...


Domino



> WS6 BS6 S4 T4 W3 I6 A3 Ld3 Sv 4+
> 
> _Uncanny Reflexes_ - Gains a 4+ save against all ranged and close combat attacks in lieu of her normal save
> _Probability Field - _Any attacks directed against Domino are made with a -2 modifier to any rolls to hit or wound (to a minimum of 6+)
> ...


Punisher



> WS6 BS6 S4 T4 W4 I6 A3 Ld8 Sv4+
> 
> _Unrelenting - _At the beginning of the game designate one enemy character. Punisher gains Preferred Enemy and Hatred against this model.
> _Stubborn_
> ...


________________________________________________________________________________

And now to reveal what you all chose to take for your entries for round 1!...

*Returnoftheclown*

Codex: Necrons
Fighting: Heroes

4 Necron Wraiths (one with Whip Coils)

*LTKage*

Codex: Eldar
Fighting: Villains

8 Fire Dragons, plus Exarch with Dragon's Breath Flamer and the Tank Hunter special rule.

*Grokfog*

Codex: Dark Eldar
Fighting: Heroes

8 Kabalite Trueborn (8 Shardcarbines, plus Dracon with Splinter Pistol and Venom Blade)

*Rtthg6:*

Codex: Chaos Daemons
Fighting: Villains

6 Flamers of Tzeentch (Pyrocaster)

*The Meddler*

Codex: Grey Knights
Fighting: Heroes

Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband 
- Jokaero Weaponsmith
- 4 Daemonhosts
- 2 Crusaders with Power Axes
- 3 Crusaders with Power Mauls

*Jace of Ultramar*

Codex: Space Marines
Fighting: Villains

5 Sternguard Veterans (3 Combi-meltas, and 2 Combi-flamers)

*Routine*

Codex: Grey Knights
Fighting: Villains

Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband
- Flamer Acolyte
- 2 Melta Acolytes
- 2 Psykers
- 5 Death Cult Assassins (Power Lance/Power Maul)
- Acolyte with Storm Bolter and Meltabombs

*Boc*

Codex: Heresy Legions
Fighting: Heroes

Legion Tactical Squad (Sgt plus 9 Marines, all with Bolters/Bolt Pistols)

*Stephen_Newman*

Codex: Tyranids
Fighting: Heroes

5 Raveners

*Akatsuki13*

Codex: Tau
Fighting: Villains

XV8 Crisis Battlesuit Team (3x Flamer, Fusion Blaster, Targeting Array, HW Multi-tracker)

*CattleBruiser*

Codex: Tau
Fighting: Villains

12 Fire Warriors (Shas'ui, HW Drone Controller, 2 Gun Drones)

*CE5511*

Codex: Chaos Space Marines
Fighting: Heroes

8 Chaos Marines (Mark of Khorne, close combat weapons, Champion with Lightning claw, flamer)

*MidnightSun*

Codex: Dark Angels
Fighting: ??? --> please specify, I may have missed it if you told me already

Ravenwing Command Squad (Apothecary)






As usual, if there's any problem with your entry, or if you don't understand anything, please feel free to either post in the Group or send me a PM.

Good luck all!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Results!*

Villains

LTKage:

Foe - Mystique _plus mercenary aid from Domino_

In the opening shooting all five HYDRA members are slain by fire and heat and Mystique is instakilled, while the Eldar suffer no wounds in return. Domino manages to shrug off the melta shots and jumps into combat and cuts down three Fire Dragons with her power sword. Unfortunately for her, luck doesn't always stick around, as overkill develops a whole new meaning in the following shooting phase.

SUCCESS

rtthg6:

Foe - Crimson Cowl

The Flamers incinerate the Hydra squad and put a wound on the Cowl, as the Villains manage to take down two Flamers in return. Embarrassingly, she is then slain in combat... :shok:

SUCCESS

Jace of Ultramar:

Foe - The Hood

The Sternguard cut down 3 HYDRA goons with a well-disciplined volley, yet suffer a casualty in return. Another HYDRA member is slain in close quarters, the Hood yet to do any damage whatsoever (even missing with both Chaos Bolts). The Villains are then wiped out the following turn.

SUCCESS

routine:

Foe - Hammerhead

The Warband are massacred by the sheer volume of firepower put down by the well-equipped HYDRA squad, dropped down to just two Assassins. However, the favour is simultaneously returned as the goons are wiped out at the same time. It's then easy pickings for the Assassins against the sluggish Hammerhead.

SUCCESS

Akatsuki13:

Foe - Toad

The HYDRA squad manages to put a wound on each battlesuit with a flurry of low AP firepower. The Tau then see fit to return the favour, only far more effectively, annihilating the Villains in their entirety. Toad didn't stand a chance.

SUCCESS

CattleBruiser:

Foe - Mysterio

Mysterio's goons manage to cut down a whole six Fire Warriors. However, no amount of theatrics and smoke machines could prevent them from showing him the Greater Good in the form of a plasma pulse to the face. Easy win here (thanks to the Gun Drones).

SUCCESS

MidnightSun:

Foe - Rhino

Ermagewd. Plasma talons. That's pretty much all you need to know...

SUCCESS



Heroes

returnoftheclown:

Foe - Spiderwoman

Spiderwoman rolls Superstrength for her bio-enhancements, and her Shield team deal out 5 wounds (dropping one Wraith). The Wraith is successful with Reanimation Protocols, and the four of them proceed to beat the shit out of the shocked heroes.

SUCCESS

Grokfog:

Foe - Black Cat

The Shardcarbines eat their way through all five agents with relative ease, though the Trueborn suffer five casualties in return. Black Cat is then slain after failing to hit/wound with any of her attacks.

SUCCESS

The Meddler:

Foe - Black Widow

The Daemonhosts roll Energy Torrent for their ability, allowing them to wipe out the Shield team. Black Widow manages to dodge their attacks, but fails to cause any wounds before being pulverised with Power Maces.

SUCCESS

Boc:

Foe - Beast (with mercenary assistance from Deadpool)

The Astartes mercilessly gun down all the Shield agents and reduce both Deadpool and Beast to one wound. Deadpool fails to regen any lost wounds, but between him and Beast, five Sons of Horus are slain. They are then subsequently gunned down.

SUCCESS

Stephen_Newman:

Foe - Nightcrawler

One Ravener is killed by Shield agents' firepower, and another in combat by Nightcrawler. They then rip the heroic fools to shreds under a tide of attacks.

SUCCESS

CE5511:

Foe - Kitty Pryde

Four agents are killed by the bolt pistols of the Chaos Space marines, with one dying to return fire. The Heroes are then demolished by the enraged Traitors, Pryde failing to assist at all.

SUCCESS

_________________________________________________________________

As the more wily of you may have noticed, no one lost this round so there are therefore no eliminations. Part of this is because we have a low attendance due to drop outs, so we want to keep people in for longer, but also was not intentional in the slightest. Congratulations to all then - but beware! You have now attracted the attention of the Marvel writers, and they are not happy that you've been killing off their characters. Expect retribution. And lots of it.

So, will post requirements for Round 2 in a bit!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet! 

Plus, I beat someone called The Hood? Is he from the Villainy Ghetto?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Close enough :laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Boc:
> 
> Foe - Beast (with mercenary assistance from Deadpool)
> 
> ...


Already did better than last time, score!

Thanks for doing this Spanner!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Down to two Assassins... yikes! Still, success! 

I lol'd at the "ohmagerd plasma talons".... poor rhino never had a chance :laugh:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

And now, to Round 2!

_Having successfully eliminated the preliminary waves of Marvel intruders, you seek to move on to consolidate your victories. In order to do so, you select your forces from the best of your outriders and scouts to go investigate the battlefields ahead and deal with any further incursions._

Requirements:

- 1 unit of 120 points or less (sorry Boc  ) from your Fast Attack section - note that you may use vehicles, but not fliers.

You will be facing another wave as before, only this time the Superheroes/Villains won't be quite so easy. And be warned - the mercenaries are ever-present!

The deadline for entries is Friday evening, which will then give me time to roll over the weekend again.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> 1 unit of 120 points or less


Maaaaaaan....


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Ummm, my codex's (grey knights) cheapest fast attack is 130pts. What do I do?

edit: Just realised this will also be a problem for the other grey knights users as well.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> - 1 unit of 120 points or less (sorry Boc ) from your Fast Attack section - note that you may use vehicles, but not fliers.


Damn, 6 points too few!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm. How about for Grey Knights I expand this to include any unit with an average armour save of 4+ or less (to keep with the scouting theme)?

Also @Boc, I can't remember off the top of my head what your options are. If they're very restrictive then give me a shout and we can work something out.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Hmm. How about for Grey Knights I expand this to include any unit with an average armour save of 4+ or less (to keep with the scouting theme)?


Okay, so Henchmen Squads are in again. My list from last time wont do.. 2 Death Cult Assassins is cutting it too close.. Maybe some Crusaders this time around. I'll PM the list later today


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I can't remember off the top of my head what your options are. If they're very restrictive then give me a shout and we can work something out.


Eh I can do 3x attack bikes no upgrades, 3x outriders w/upgrades or 4x none, or 2x landspeeders w/slight upgrades. If you did permit the 4+ armour save, the recon squads are still 125 points >.<

Depending on what you're planning on throwing at us, I can certainly work with what I've got, though I'm not expecting to survive round 2


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> And now, to Round 2!
> 
> _1 unit of 120 points or less (sorry Boc  ) from your Fast Attack section - note that you may use vehicles, but not fliers._


_

Mhahahaha!!!!_


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

grrrr, fast attack. tau player's favourite slot (asides from pathfinders, which are useless on their own).

can i use tau units from forgeworld?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes. (But not apocalypse ones)


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

The Farseers of Alaitoc have foreseen a great tearing in the tapestry of fate--the ramblings of wild-eyes mon-keigh in the distant past have spawned a new chaos god--Stan Lee. From his impenetrable palace of "Marvel Headquarters" Lee's many minions spring forth from his "drawing desk." Though his creations are both paragons of excellence and narcissists without peer, Alaitoc must unequivocally stand against Stan Lee. For now, the small task force of led by aspect warriors of the Fiery Doom Fire Dragon Temple would have to work with these so-called heroes, lest the galaxy burn.

The dread warriors have done well, vanquishing Stan Lee's more unsavory minions. Still, Stan Lee's fickleness and coupled with his ability to dole out impenetrable plot armor would be nigh insurmountable. There would be many troubles ahead as a small recon team would soon learn....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> - 1 unit of 120 points or less (sorry Boc  ) from your Fast Attack section - note that you may use vehicles, but not fliers.


Easy! Since I do not have access to the former or the latter I may be even lazier than last round for unit selection.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

So, are results going up soon?


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

It was Superbowl Sunday. Give it time.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

LTKage said:


> It was Superbowl Sunday. Give it time.


Exactly, still likely sleeping off the hangover :laugh:


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

The important question is, are his dice rolls better or worse when dealing with a hangover?


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

No, no, no. Wrong question entirely. Any fool can roll dice well. The real question is: can transcribe the results correctly while dealing with the hangover?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

My sincerest apologies for the lateness of this. No, I didn't have a busy weekend for Superbowl stuffs (I'm a Brit, remember?  ). What happened was a combined effort of laziness, being held up by other things, and having my post accidentally deleted whilst writing multiple times. Therefore, I haven't had an opportunity to roll the results yet, for which I am sorry - they can be expected tomorrow evening.

Anyhow, here are your Round 2 waves:

*Jace of Ultramar – Whiplash*

WS6 BS4 S5 T4 W3 I4 A4 Ld8 Sv3+

_Fractal Whips – Melee S AP2*
*Reduces all models in base contact to I1
Lash out – R12” S6 AP2 Assault 2
Unstable Core – When reduced to zero wounds, all models within 3” take an automatic S4 AP2 hit._
*
MidnightSun – Boomerang*

WS4 BS6 S4 T4 W3 I4 A2 LD9 Sv4+

_Deadly Accuracy – Boomerang''s attacks ignore all cover saves
Boomerangs:
Razorang: R12” S4 AP4 Assault 2 Rending, Shred
Explod-a-rang: R12” S5 AP5 Assault 2, Blast
Toxicrang: R12” S1 AP6 Assault 2, Poisoned (2+)
_
*The Meddler – She-hulk*

WS6 BS4 S6 T5 W3 I4 A3 Ld9 Sv4+

_Enraged – if She-hulk takes a wound, her Strength, Toughness and Armour Save all improve by one.
Rage Punch – all She-hulk's close combat attacks are Concussive
Hurl – She-hulk throws a random nearby object with the following ranged profile: R6” S6 AP- Assault 1_

*returnoftheclown – Black Panther*

WS6 BS5 S4 T4 W3 I6 A4 Ld10 Sv4+
_
Vibranium Armour – All attacks made against Black Panther have their Strength reduced by 1.
Vibranium Claws – Melee S AP5 Fleshbane
Vibranium Daggers – R12” S3 AP5 Assault 2, Fleshbane_

*routine – Moonstone*

WS4 BS4 S3 T3 W3 I5 A2 Ld10 Sv5+
_
Psyker (Mastery Level 2) – Telepathy, Telekinesis, Biomancy
Psychic Shield – has a 3+ invulnerable save_

*Akatsuki13 – Nitro*

WS4 BS5 S4 T4 W3 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv4+
_
Volatile Ammunition – any opponent's ranged weapons now have the Gets Hot! Special rule
Explosive Arsenal – R24” S5 AP5 Heavy 3, Blast
Detonate – when reduced to zero wounds, place a large blast template over Nitro – any models under it suffer a S5 AP5 automatic hit._

*Grokfog – Daredevil*

WS6 BS4 S4 T4 W3 I6 A3 Ld9 Sv5+

_Agile – Daredevil has a 4+ cover save, including in close combat
Radar Senses – Daredevil's attacks always hit on a 2+. However, at the start of each of his turns, roll a D6. On a roll of one he is incapacitated by sonics, reducing him to BS and WS1, and rendering Radar Senses ineffective for that turn.
Billy Club – Melee S+1 AP-/R6” S3 AP5 Assault 2_

*CattleBruiser – Viper*

WS5 BS5 S3 T3 W3 I5 A3 Ld10 Sv5+
_
Viper's Tongue – R12” S4 AP4 Assault 2, Rending*
*Any model hit by this attack is reduced to Initiative 1 in the subsequent assault phase
Punishing Shots – R12” S3 AP5 Assault 10
Power Sword_

*CE5511 – Quicksilver*

WS5 BS4 S4 T4 W3 I10 A4 Ld8 Sv5+
_
Lightning Speed – Quicksilver can only be targeted by Snap shots, and in combat enemy models count as being WS1 when attacking him.
Blinding Punches – Each successive hit increases the Strength of his next attack by one (note that any misses will reset this count). Furthermore, any rolls of 6 to hit will generate another attack (note that these attacks cannot generate more)._

*Boc – Elektra
*
WS6 BS5 S3 T3 W3 I6 A3 Ld9 Sv5+

_Martial Arts – Elektra blocks any hit in close combat before rolling to wound on a roll of 4+
Assassin – All Elektra's attacks have the Rending special rule.
Twin Sais – Melee S AP- Fleshbane
Agile – Elektra has a 3+ cover save against ranged attacks.
_
*Rtthg6 – Madame Masque
*
WS5 BS5 S3 T3 W3 I4 A2 Ld9 Sv4+

_Manipulative – Each model attacking Madame Masque must first pass an Initiative Test, or their attacks will be allocated against another random model in their unit.
SMG – R24” S5 AP4 Assault 3
Frag & Krak Grenades
_
*
LTKage – Fixer*

WS4 BS5 S4 T5 W3 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv3+

_Upgrade – at the start of every turn, roll a D6 and apply the following effect(s):
1 – Failure: No effect.
2 – Minor upgrade: Allows Fixer to re-roll one failed roll to hit per phase.
3 – Improved Armour: Improves armour save and toughness by 1.
4 – Improved Sights: Increase WS and BS by one
5 – Modified Weaponry: Improve S and AP of ranged weapons by one, and increase the number of shots by one.
6 – Re-roll twice on this table (rolls of 6 are ignored).

Grenade Launcher – R24” S6 AP4 Rapidfire
Frag & Krak Grenades_



Stephen_Newman, I still haven't received your entry, so if could get me that as quick as possible that would be much appreciated.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> My sincerest apologies for the lateness of this. No, I didn't have a busy weekend for Superbowl stuffs (I'm a Brit, remember?  ). What happened was a combined effort of laziness, being held up by other things, and having my post accidentally deleted whilst writing multiple times. Therefore, I haven't had an opportunity to roll the results yet, for which I am sorry - they can be expected tomorrow evening.


Alright, thanks Are we facing a grunt squad as well as a super?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope, just the super this time around.

*Stephen_Newman - Sif*

WS6 BS4 S4 T4 W3 I4 A3 Ld10 Sv3+

_Asgardian - Is immune to Instant Death, including one-hit attacks such as Jaws of the World Wolf._
_Asgardian Armour - Armour Save is counted as an Invulnerable Save._
_Sword of Asgard - Power Sword that gives the user +2 S._
_Flying Leap - Sif rolls 3D6 and picks the highest when determining assault range, and has the Hammer of Wrath special rule._


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't wait, LET'S ROCK!!!


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Thank God, no assault phase for me. It would be ideal if I could just most flat-out and kite Fixer though....


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's to hoping I don't get my clock rocked...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yaay! Results!

*Jace of Ultramar*

- Space Marine Bike Squad (2x Meltaguns, Combi-melta)]

_Unfortunately for the Astartes, their aim is shockingly off as they miss/fail to wound with all three melta shots. Whiplash takes full advantage of this, and glancing aside their attempts to wound him in CC, wipes the floor with him._

FAILURE

*MidnightSun*

- Dark Angels Ravenwing Attack Squadron (2x Plasma Guns, Meltabombs)

_The Ravenwing inflict two wounds to begin with, while Boomerang fucks up slightly, leaving him to be turned to roadkill by the heavy Astartes' bikes._

SUCCESS

*returnoftheclown*

- 3 Wraiths (Whip Coils x1, Particle Caster x1)

_Shooting is pretty poor, but the wraiths make up for that in close combat, dealing two wounds to Black Panther, while he destroys one construct in return. The following assault phase sees him cleaned up by the Wraiths._

SUCCESS

*routine*

- Inquisitorial Henchman squad (3 Acolytes w/ Flamers, 3 Crusaders w/ Storm Shields and Power Mauls, 2 Death Cult Assassins w/ Power mauls/Power swords)

_Moonstone rolls Iron Arm, Hemorrhage and Vortex of Doom for her powers. She passes the first two, but subsequently misses with Hemorrhage. This gives the DCA the opening they need, mullering her with Power Mauls._

SUCCESS

*The Meddler*

- Inquisitorial henchmen warband (Jokaero weaponsmith, 4 daemonhosts, Crusader w/ power maul, 2 death cult assassins, each w/ a power maul and a power axe)

_The Jokearo rolls Aesthetic Alteration and Augmentative Energy Fields (rolled a 6 first), while the Daemonhosts gain Energy Torrent. However they flop shooting. Not to worry - DCA with power Mauls to save the day again._

SUCCESS

*Akatsuki13*

- 6 Vespid Stingwings plus Strain Leader

_The Vespids suffer an agonising 6 wounds from Nitro's blasts, leaving only the Strain Leader. Fortunately, simultaneous fire finishes off Nitro before he can get close enough to detonate and take the SL with him._

SUCCESS

*Grokfog*

- Beastmaster (Venom Blade, 2 Razorwing Flocks), Beastmaster (5 Khymerae)

_Daredevil is incapacitated by the shrieks and howls of the beasts, meaning he scores only two wounds on a Razorwing Flock before he is torn to shreds._

SUCCESS

*CattleBruiser*

- 4x Knarloc Rider Herd

_The Knarloc Riders inflict two wounds with in shooting, and suffer two un return from Viper's whip. She inflicts one further wound before being eaten alive from the toes up._

SUCCESS

*CE5511*

- 4 Chaos Space Marine Bikers (Mark of Nurgle, Flamer)

_The bikers knock a wound off Quicksilver with a volley of bolter fire. He then misses with his last attack out of 5, ruining his stack and resulting in no wounds. The Bikers then gun him down next turn._

SUCCESS

*Boc*

- 2 Land Speeders (Heavy Flamer, Multimelta, Hunter Killer Missile)

_Oh dear. Oh deary, deary me Boc. The Speeders seem to be asleep in their shooting phases, inflicting only one wound with the Heavy Flamer as they are slowly glanced to death by Elektra's rending Sais. That was unexpected..._

FAILURE

*rtthg6*

- 8x Screamers

_2 Screamers are felled by Madame Masque's SMG, and a further two fall foul of her manipulative ways, but thankfully whiff their attacks. The remainder wipe the floor with her._

SUCCESS

*LTKage*

- 2 Vypers with dual Shuriken Cannons

_Fixer rolls Improved Sights, but misses whilst suffering a first wound. Combat is fruitless, so the next shooting phase results in another wound plus a weapon destroyed and glance on one of the Vypers. He is then killed the following Shooting Phase._

SUCCESS

*Stephen_Newman*

- 4 Raveners

_Sif manages to batter one Ravener to a pulp and wound another whilst suffering two wounds. She then fails her leap in the following assault phase and is consumed for the Hive Mind._

SUCCESS

________________________________________________________________

As you can probably tell there were two eliminations this round: Boc and Jace of Ultramar. Unlucky guys, we'll see you in the next game. However! Those two escaped heroes/villains, (Elektra and Whiplash) may re-appear later in the game alongside the Mercenaries in future rounds, so beware!



> The requirements for next round are the same as this round, but you get 180 points to spend this time. Entries for Round 3 are due on this Friday. However, I don't anticipate being able to get any info up before Monday night at the earliest as I have a very busy weekend this week.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol not surprising at all... ah well, there's always next month >.<


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dammit! I was hoping to team up with Iron Man :'(


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

dangit, it's still fast attack?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It's okay Jace, we can make a new thread, and everyone that made it through round 2 isn't invited!

And we'll call it the Muscle Thread of... Danger and Excellence!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Boc said:


> It's okay Jace, we can make a new thread, and everyone that made it through round 2 isn't invited!
> 
> And we'll call it the Muscle Thread of... Danger and Excellence!


The Manly Thread of Muscley Danger, Excellence, Hot Women, Cold Beer, and Fast Cars. 

For good measure we'll use the words Space Marine and then sue GW over the copyrights to further fund our ventures.


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

o.o sorry i messed up in the pm i sent spanner 
it should have been 4 screamers at 120 points 
sorry my fault i made a typo


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

rtthg6 said:


> o.o sorry i messed up in the pm i sent spanner
> it should have been 4 screamers at 120 points
> sorry my fault i made a typo


So would this be a re-do, or would it be an elimination? Because according to the results post, 4 of the screamers died to the competition

On a side note, imagine if you could get 8 screamers for 120pts...


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Umm, if we have 180 pts now, does that mean that all grey knights users will have to pick interceptor squads?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

^ Hmmm.. I sent in my entry without even considering that.. Spanner we need thy guidance!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Gahhhhh! Massive derp moment:

*The entries for this round are NOT restricted to the Fast Attack Slot. However, you may not pick Independent Characters, Flying Monstrous Creatures, or Fliers.*

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmm... Don't know whether to get a dreadknight, or stick with henchmen.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That's it boys! Tear her to pieces!

Now I get the choice for either MORE Raveners or maybe something different....


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> That's it boys! Tear her to pieces!
> 
> Now I get the choice for either MORE Raveners or maybe something different....


I think I'd just go with more Raveners.. they seem to be working for you so far

At 180pts, is that enough for an Omnomnomnom-Loc?


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, a dreadknight sounds like the way to go to me.
I wanted a demon prince if they werent T5


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

and the potential opponents are the exact same as before?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Of course not, silly!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I see your Dreadknights, and raise you Black Knights.

Midnight


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Pm sent

What are black knights?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

does there happen to be a list of potential enemies for us?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Meddler said:


> Pm sent
> 
> What are black knights?


Take Space Marine bikers. Give them Skilled Rider, Scouts, Teleport Homers, Stubborn, 2 attacks base, +1 Strength Rending weapons (with Bolt Pistols for 3 attacks), and Twin-Linked Plasma Guns with 18" range. You can get four with options on the Huntsmaster for your 180pts with some to spare.

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

@CattleBruiser: If I was coherent enough to get one together now, I would. As it is, I'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Take Space Marine bikers. Give them Skilled Rider, Scouts, Teleport Homers, Stubborn, 2 attacks base, +1 Strength Rending weapons (with Bolt Pistols for 3 attacks), and Twin-Linked Plasma Guns with 18" range. You can get four with options on the Huntsmaster for your 180pts with some to spare.
> 
> Midnight


Yikes! I'm glad we can't face each other


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

^ Yeah, Black Knights are scary. 42pts each and they still die like T 5 Marines tho.. so like alot of those hard hitting but expensive units, they need good tactics behind them to make sure they dont go down in flames, taking a large chunk of points with them. 

Actually, one of the best roles for them is probably anti-elite, what with all the plasma and assault capability they have, coupled with their mobility


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

So here are the entries you guys have given me for Round 3, and your list of potential adversaries!

*LTKage* - 5 Shining Spears

*Routine* - Inquisitorial Warband (3 Flamer Acolytes, 5 Crusaders w/ Storm Shields and Power Mauls, 4 Death Cult Assassins with Power Mauls and Power Lances).

*rtthg6* - 7 Flamers with Pyrocaster

*returnoftheclown* - 3 Spyders (1 with Twin-linked Particle Beamer)

*MidnightSun* - 4 Ravenwing Black Knights (Meltabombs)

*CE5511* - 4 Chaos Terminators (Mark of Khorne, 3x Lightning Claw, 1x Power Fist and Icon of Wrath)

*The Meddler* - Nemesis Dreadknight (Nemesis Daemon Hammer and Heavy Psycannon)

*Grokfog* - 8 Trueborn (4 Blasters, 4 Shardcarbines)

*Akatsuki13* - XV8 Crisis Battlesuit Team (3, Shas'vre, Flamer, Fusion Blaster, Targeting Array, Hard-wired Multi-tracker, Hard-wired Drone Controller, Gun Drone x2)

*CattleBruiser* - 12 Fire Warriors (Shas'ui, EMP Grenades, Photon Grenades)

______________________________________________________________________




*Heroes:*

1. Luke Cage and Iron Fist

Luke Cage:

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
6 4 4 4 3 4 3 9 4+

Special Rules:
_Unbreakable Skin:_ Is immune to the effects of Rending, Shred and Poison.
_Brawler:_ Any rolls to hit of 1 against Luke in CC result in one additional attack being made by Luke against that model.

Wargear:
_Unarmed Combat:_ Re-roll failed rolls to hit in CC.


Iron Fist:

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
6 4 4 4 3 4 3 9 4+

Special Rules:
_Chi Master:_ Iron Fist can regain all lost wounds by making no other actions for that turn.
_Combat Prowess: _Iron Fist may re-roll all failed rolls to hit and wound in CC

Wargear:
_K’un L’un Martial Arts:_ Iron Fist can elect to make a single attack against each enemy model in base-to-base combat with him in lieu of making any other attacks.
_The Iron Fist:_ Iron Fist can elect to instead make a single CC attack at S10, Instant Death, Strikedown.

2. SHIELD Special Weapon Team

Model WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
Sgt 4 4 3 3 1 3 2 8 5+
Agent 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 7 5+

19 Agents plus Sergeant

Special Rules:
_Co-ordinated:_ May re-roll failed LD checks. May choose to Fall Back at the end of any given phase, but may only do this once (AKA it is not applicable again until the unit has rallied).

Wargear:
(Sgt) Mk. I Pistol/Power Sword
3x Mk. II Rifles (R12" S8 AP1 Assault 1, Melta)
2x Mk. III Rifles (R-Template S4 AP5 Assault 1, Flamer)
14x Mk. I Rifles (R24" S3 AP5 Rapid-fire)
Frag & Krak Grenades


3. SHIELD Advanced Raptor

Type BS F S R HP
Flyer 4 12 12 10 3

Special Rules: 
_Prototype technology:_ Roll a D6 before shooting. On a 1, the gun has jammed and cannot be fired this turn.
_Vector Dancer_
_Supersonic, Interceptor_

Wargear: 

Twin-linked nose mounted Gatling Gun (R36" S6 AP5 Heavy 12)
Two wing mounted Predator Missiles (R48" S8 AP3)


4. Warmachine and Iron Man

Iron Man:

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 5 5 4 3 4 3 8 2+/5++

Special Rules: 
_Maverick:_ Does not benefit from LD boosts.

Wargear: 
_Iron Man armour:_ Relentless, counting as having a Jump pack, and Jet Pack
o _Flechettes:_ All models in 1 unit (12”) take an automatic S4 AP- hit
o _Palm Repulsors:_ 18” Assault 2 S6 AP3
o _Guided Missile:_ Unlimited range Heavy 1 S8 AP3 Deflector Shield


Warmachine:

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 6 5 5 3 4 2 10 2+/4++

Special Rules:
_Relentless
_
_Commanding Presence:_ All friendly units within 6” may use War Machine’s LD value for all morale checks and pinning checks.

Wargear:
_Palm Repulsors Mark II:_ S8 AP2 Assault 1 12”
_Gatling Gun:_ S6 AP4 Heavy 10 (Every roll to hit of 6 grants an additional automatic hit).
_Skyrockets:_ S8 AP4 Heavy 4 Skyfire
_Phase Blade:_ S- AP3 Melee


5. SHIELD Support Tank

Type BS F S R HP 
Heavy, Tank 4 13 12 10 3

Special Rules: 

_Prototype technology:_ Roll a D6 before shooting. On a 1, the gun has jammed and cannot be fired this turn.

Wargear: 

Mk. IV Cannon (R48" S7 AP3 Heavy 3, Blast)
Gatler Sponson x2 (R36" S6 AP5 Heavy 8)
Search light and smoke launchers






*Villains:*

1. Carnage and Venom

Carnage:

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
7 4 6 5 4 7 4 8 4++

Special Rules:
_Stealth_
_Fleet_
_Berserk:_ At the beginning of the game select 1 enemy model. Carnage has the Rage USR and Preferred Enemy against this unit until it is destroyed.

Wargear:
_Rending Claws_ Melee S AP4 Rending
_Bio acid:_ Template S3 AP4 Assault 1, Poisoned 3+


Venom:

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
6 4 5 4 3 6 3 8 4++

Special Rules:

_Fleet_

Wargear:
_Acid web:_ Template S- AP- Poisoned 2+, Assault 1
_Rending Claws_



2. Sentinel Squadron

[3x]
Type WS BS St F S R HP
Walker 4 4 6 12 11 11 2

Special Rules:
_Mutant Protector_ - Any non-mutant units are hit on a 3+ by ranged and close combat attacks.

Wargear:
_Wrist Rocket_ - R36" S8 AP3 Heavy 1
_Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon_
_Built-in Incinerator_ - R-Template S6 AP4 Assault 1


3. HYDRA Support Helicopter

Type BS F S R HP
Skimmer 4 12 12 10 3

Special Rules:
_Hover Mode_

Wargear:
2 Seeker missile launchers: R36" S5 AP5 Heavy 2 Blast
Searchlight and smoke launchers
Twin-linked Solid Slug Repeater: R24" S7 AP5 Heavy 4


4. Green Goblin & Sandman

Green Goblin:

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 6 5 5 3 5 3 8 4+

Special Rules:
_Hit & Run_

Wargear:
_Goblin’s Skyboard_ - Jetbike with Built-in Power Lance
_Blasters:_ S5 AP5 18” Assault 2, Twin Linked
_Goblin Armour_
_Pumpkin Grenades_ - See Grey Knights Psychotroke Grenades


Sandman:

WS BS S T W I A LD SV
5 2 8 8 4 3 4 8 4+

Special Rules:
_Unsolid:_ Successful rolls to hit in CC must be re-rolled against the Sandman

Wargear:
_Fists of sand_ - Either inflict one S4 AP- attack against every model in base contact, or roll attacks as normal.

5. Mutant Freedom Fighters

Type WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
Leader 4 4 4 3 1 5 3 9 5+
Grunt 3 3 4 3 1 4 2 7 5+
Brute 4 3 5 4 2 3 3 7 5+
Ranged Specialist 3 4 3 3 1 4 1 7 5+

Special Rules:
_Adapted To Survive_ - All mutants are Stubborn and have the Feel No Pain rule.

1 Leader, 3 Brutes, 4 Ranged Specialists, 12 Grunts.

Wargear:
_Leader_ - Laspistol, Power Sword
_Grunt_ - Feral Claws (melee S AP- Shred)
_Brute_ - Twin Power Fists
_Ranged Specialist_ - Ranged Mutation R24" S5 AP3 Assault 3




Will hopefully have everything rolled by Thursday.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow.. Aint no easy way out here...

My Crusaders better eat thier Wheaties, cause if those 3++ saves dont pan out, I'm toast

Edit: not that I'm complaining. This looks like being a tough round for all. Any victories achieved will probably be Phyrric (sp?) at best


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

I knew I should have taken Fire Dragons or War Walkers but I had to be classy.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Round 3 Results*

LTKage - Mutant Freedom Fighters

The Shining Spears gun down three grunts with their Shuriken catapults, but suffer four casualties in return. The remaining Spear manages to slay the Leader in close combat and gun down another grunt before being taken down through strength in numbers.

FAILURE

Routine - HYDRA Support Helicopter

Weathering an impressive amount of firepower, only one Crusader is gunned down by the copter. The Assassins then manage to immobilise it at close range, leaving it vulnerable. However, it still manages to take out another 3 Crusaders before being wrecked via Hull Points.

SUCCESS

Rtthg6 - Sentinel Squadron

The Flamers completely whiff their shooting phase and fail to do anything whatsoever with their Breath of Chaos. In return the Sentinels banish 4 Flamers, and slay another in close combat. A measly single glance is inflicted upon the Sentinels before the remainder of the Flamers are cut down.

FAILURE

Returnoftheclown - Luke Cage and Iron Fist

Luke Cage is wounded by the Particle Beamer, but Iron Fist retaliates by instakilling one of the Spyders in close combat. He is then wounded by another Spyder. Another Spyder is wounded the following round by Luke Cage, before they are both cut down under a series of well placed attacks by the two remaining Spyders.

SUCCESS

MidnightSun - Green Goblin and Sandman

A Black Knight is blown apart by the Goblin's blasters, but the Knights manage to inflict two wounds apiece on the two villains with their Plasma Talons. In close combat, two more Knights are slain by the Goblin (Sandman missing his attacks), and are reduced to LD2 by the Pumpkin Grenades. Nonetheless, the remaining Knight manages to cut down the Goblin before dealing a further two wounds with his Plasma Talon in the next turn on Sandman, thus avenging his fallen brothers.

SUCCESS

CE5511 - SHIELD Advanced Raptor

*Note - Raptor is not a flyer, but a skimmer for the purposes of this game*

The Raptor rolls a 1 for its Gatling Cannon, and misses with its Missiles. The Terminators then proceed to immobilise it and glance it to death with their melee attacks.

SUCCESS

The Meddler - SHIELD Special Weapons Team

Seven SHIELD agents are slain by the Heavy Psycannon, but the Dreadknight is wounded three times in return. It then kills another two agents in combat, and another six with the Heavy Psycannon before being cut down by experimental weapons fire.

FAILURE

Grokfog - War Machine and Iron Man

Today is not a good day for the Dark Eldar. They manage to inflict a measly one wound on War Machine before being shredded by Flechettes and Gatling Guns. Ouch.

FAILURE

Akatsuki13 - Carnage and Venom

Carnage selects the Shas'vre as the target for his vengeance. He is then promptly wounded by a Fusion Gun blast. In combat the two Gun Drones are destroyed and and XV8 is wounded. Carnage is then wounded again by a Fusion Gun before being cut down in combat. Yes, seriously. However, Venom manages to inflict a wound on another XV8. Venom's Acid Web then luckily drops the two wounded XV8s, leaving the Shas'vre an easy target in close combat. 

FAILURE

CattleBruiser - HYDRA Support Helicopter

Two Fire Warriors are killed by the initial sweep, and they fail to hit with their EMP grenades. Another is killed before the Tau can inflict two glances with the nades. Unfortunately a very unlucky round of shooting sees a whole NINE Fire Warriors cut down, leaving none left standing to remove the final Hull Point.

FAILURE

Stephen_Newman - SHIELD Support Tank

In what appears to have been an easy matchup for the Tyrant, the tank comes exceedingly close to killing it, managing to inflict three out of four wounds before being slowly ground down, piece by piece by the Tyrant.

SUCCESS

_______________________________________________________________


Congratulations to those who passed their wave and move on to round 4, and commiserations once more to those who did not. We now enter the penultimate round of waves (depending if anyone survives it!) I need from you a 250 point unit (non-flyer, flying MC or Independent Character), plus up to 180 points worth of HQ (must be Independent Character).

You will be facing the 'famous' heroes now. The likes of Wolverine, Cyclops, Captain America, Thor, Spiderman and Scarlet Witch will be rearing their ugly heads! Furthermore, the return of the Mercenaries - but upgraded! Be prepared and think through your choice carefully - this will be a very difficult round. Anyone who passes will reach the final round, where you will face but one unit...



Who I'll reveal when the time comes  


Entries for Round 4 are due ASAP. I'd like them before the end of the weekend, but if that's not possible then definitely before Tuesday please!

Thanks, Spanner.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Wow  I don't think I could possibly have had a worse pairing


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, damn it. 15 dead and they still didn't flee Ah well, at least most of them didn't survive to savour the victory.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Only 5 of us made it?!?!

Not putting any hope of me surviving the next round. Tyranids suck for independent characters.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Ouch! 
Well done to all of us who made it!
Commiserations to those who didn't!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Spanner, 
Are named characters allowed for HQ as long as they are independent?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, named Characters are fine. Also Stephen, seeing as Nids are pretty much boned for HQ choice, I'll let you count Tyrants/Tervigons as Independent Characters.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yes, named Characters are fine. Also Stephen, seeing as Nids are pretty much boned for HQ choice, I'll let you count Tyrants/Tervigons as Independent Characters.


Thanks for the offer but I think I will use a Prime for this fight. I like an underdog challenge. Heck the fact Nids have made it this far is a lot more than I was hoping to begin with!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Entry Submitted. This is going to be messy :grin::russianroulette::suicide:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Fuck it. I am using a themed army. Watch out heroes, the best villain has stepped into town!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

So, here are your semi-final entries, plus the waves you will be facing for this round!

First up we have the improved mercenaries (same appearance rules as before):




*Deadpool*

WS7 BS6 S4 T4 W3 I6 A4 Ld8 Sv5+

-	Regeneration - Deadpool regenerates any lost wounds on a 6+ at the beginning of any phase (even if he's dead!) Note this can only apply while there are still Marvel units alive.
-	One Round Short of a Magazine - Deadpool can only be hit a roll of 4+ at best in close combat due to his erratic fighting style
-	Merc With the Mouth - Each enemy model in combat with Deadpool must take a Leadership check, or it may not attack that turn as it is distracted by his deranged comments.
-	Gunslinger
-	Eternal Warrior, It Will Not Die

Wargear:
Dual Katanas - Melee S AP2 Fleshbane
2x Bang! Bang! Bang! - R12" S4 AP5 Pistol
The Big Kahooney - R48" S9 AP2 Heavy 1 Blast
Frag & Krak Grenades


*Domino*

WS6 BS6 S4 T4 W3 I6 A3 Ld3 Sv 4+

-	Uncanny Reflexes - Gains a 4+ save against all ranged and close combat attacks in lieu of her normal save
-	Probability Field - Any attacks directed against Domino are made with a -2 modifier to any rolls to hit or wound (to a minimum of 6+)
-	Deadeye – Domino elects the target of her shot, with no LOS! Saves possible (this also ignores cover saves).

Wargear:
Ace in the Hole - R48" SX AP1 Heavy 1 Sniper Rifle
Note - a shot from this rifle inflicts Instant Death on an unsaved wound.
Sidearm - R12" S4 AP5 Pistol
Power Sword
Frag & Krak Grenades


*Punisher*

WS6 BS6 S4 T4 W4 I6 A3 Ld8 Sv4+

-	Unrelenting - At the beginning of the game designate one enemy character. Punisher gains Preferred Enemy and Hatred against this model.
-	Fearless
-	It Will Not Die
-	Feel No Pain

Wargear:
The Punisher selects one primary weapon best suited to his target from this list:
- Assault Rifle R24" S4 AP5 Rapid-fire
- Shotgun R12" S4 AP6 Assault 2
- Machine Gun R36" S5 AP4 Heavy 6
- Sniper Rifle R48" SX AP4 Heavy 1 Sniper Rifle
- Flamethrower Template S4 AP5 Assault 1
- RPG 24" S8 AP3 Heavy 1

The Punisher selects one secondary option best suited to his target from this list:
- Sidearms R12" S4 AP6 Pistol (Confers Gunslinger special rule)
- Grenade Launcher R18" S6 AP3 Rapid Fire
- Adamantium Combat Knife Melee S AP2 Fleshbane

The Punisher selects one hardware upgrade from this list:
- Sighted Scope - adds +1 to his BS
- Extended Magazines - Once per game, Punisher may shoot his primary weapon twice in one shooting phase.
- Poisoned Ammunition - Alternative ammunition with the profile RX S1 AP6 Type X Poisoned (2+). Note this is not compatible with the RPG.




Now, returnoftheclown's unit is:
- Necron Lord (Warscythe, Mindshackle Scarabs, Sempiternal Weave and Phase Shifter
- 6 Wraiths (2 Whipcoils and 4 Particle Casters)

He will be up against the Fantastic Four:




*Mr. Fantastic*

WS5 BS4 S4 T4 W3 I5 A3 Ld10 Sv5+

Malleable – Mr Fantastic can only be wounded on a minimum of 4+, and any unsuccessful rolls to wound are reflected back at the attacker and resolved against them.
Stretchy – Mr Fantastic adopts one of two stances at the beginning of the turn:
	Defensive: All attacks must be directed against Mr Fantastic
	Everywhere: Mr Fantastic makes his CC attacks against every model in the opposing unit.

Wargear:
None

*Invisible Woman*

WS4 BS5 S3 T3 W3 I5 A2 Ld9 Sv5+/2++

Invisibility – Enemy models target her at WS/BS1 until the first successful hit for that turn. The ability resets at the end of the turn.
Force Fields – On a roll of 3+, the Fantastic Four have a 4+ invulnerable save for that game turn.

Wargear:
Force Field Manipulation:
-	R12” S4 AP2 Assault 2
-	Melee S AP2 Armourbane

*Thing*

WS5 BS4 S8 T8 W4 I3 A3 Ld9 Sv3+

Stonewall – Thing is unaffected by fire and poison-based attacks e.g. flamers or Splinter weaponry.
Clobberin’ Time – Thing has the ability to use the Smash special rule, and his attacks are Concussive.

Wargear:
None
*
Human Torch*

WS4 BS5 S4 T4 W3 I5 A2 Ld8 Sv4+

Elemental being: Fire – Human Torch is unaffected by Fire, Melta, or Plasma-based weaponry.
Nova – when reduced to zero wounds, place the large blast template over him. Any model (friend or foe) underneath it suffers a S7 AP2 Soulblaze hit (no cover saves allowed).

Wargear:
Fireballs – R12” S7 AP2 Assault 1 Soul Blaze
Flame Stream – R-Template S5 AP4 Soul Blaze
Flame on! – Human Torch has the Jink special rule.




CE5511's unit comprises of:
- Chaos Lord (Mark of Khorne, Axe of Blind Rage, Juggernaut of Khorne, Ichor Blood, Combat Familiar, Combi-melta, and Meltabombs)
- 5 Chaos Terminators (Mark of Khorne, 2x single Lightning Claws, Chainfist, Power Fist, 2 combi-meltas, a combi-flamer, a Heavy Flamer, and the Champion carries an Icon of Wrath)

He will be facing a crack squad from the Avengers:




*Captain America*

WS6 BS4 S4 T4 W3 I4 A3 Ld10 Sv5+/3++

Inspiring Leadership – all models in his unit use Cap’s Leadership. Furthermore, the unit may elect to pass or fail any Leadership or Pinning check it is forced to make.
Super-soldier – once in close combat, increase Cap’s Strength and Initiative values by two.

Wargear:
Vibranium shield – grants a 3+ invulnerable save
Shield Throw – R6” S6 AP- Assault 1*
*If the shot hits successfully, it will then target the closest model with one less Strength. This process continues until a miss is rolled, or the Strength of the attack reaches 0.

*Hulk*

WS6 BS3 S6 T6 W4 I4 A4 Ld8 Sv5+

Enraged – every time Hulk suffers a wound, increase his WS, S, T, I and A by one to a maximum of 10
Regenerate – at the end of every phase, Hulk regenerates any wounds lost on a roll of 5+
Hulk Smash! – Hulk’s attacks have the Concussive and Armourbane special rules

Wargear:
None

*Thor*

WS6 BS4 S6 T5 W4 I4 A3 Ld9 Sv2+/5++

Asgardian – Thor is immune to Instant Death.

Wargear:
God of Thunder - R24” S7 AP4 Heavy 4 Interceptor, Skyfire
Mjollnir – R6” S8 AP3 Heavy 1, Strikedown
-	Melee S+2 AP2 Unwieldy, Specialist Weapon

*Ghost Rider*

WS5 BS5 S5 T5 W4 I4 A3 Ld8 Sv3+

Infernal Being – immune to Instant Death
Hellfire & Brimstone – Ghost Rider is unaffected by flame, melta and plasma-based weaponry

Wargear:
Rider’s Bike – ignores any terrain penalties
Damnation Chains – Melee S AP4 Soulblaze, Sin*
*Any model wounded by a Damnation Chain has one sin token attached to it (these stack)
Hellfire Shotgun – R12” S4 AP- Assault 2, Soulblaze
Penance Stare – At the end of his turn, Ghost Rider can nominate one model within 3” that has one or more Sin tokens attached. This model must pass a Leadership check with a -2 modifier or suffer Instant Death. This modifier is increased by one for every additional Sin token the model has.




Stephen_Newman has selected the following entry:
- Parasite of Mortrex
- 9 Ripper Swarms (Spinefists, Toxin Sacs and Adrenal Glands)

And he will be facing the head of the Mutant Academy, the X-Men:




*Wolverine*

WS6 BS4 S5 T5 W3 I4 A4 Ld8 Sv3+

Adamantium Skeleton – Wolverine does not suffer Instant Death if he suffers a wound from an attack twice his toughness.
Regeneration – At the end of every player turn, Wolverine regenerates any lost wounds on a 4+
Berserk Rage – Wolverine has the Rampage, Furious Charge and Hatred special rules

Wargear:
Adamantium Claws – Melee S AP1 Armourbane, Shred

*Cyclops*

WS4 BS5 S4 T4 W3 I4 A2 Ld10 Sv4+

Defender of Mutant-kind – all Mutants within 12” are Fearless

Wargear:
Optic Blast – R24” S8 AP2 Heavy 1, Lance

*Storm*

WS4 BS5 S3 T3 W3 I4 A2 Ld9 Sv5+

Commander of the Elements – At the beginning of every one of her turns, activate one of the following effects:
-	Hurricane – All enemy models within 12” suffer a S4 AP- hit, concussive
-	Blizzard – Reduce the Toughness of all enemy models within 12” by 1
-	Rainstorm – All enemy models have their Initiative reduced by 1
-	Fog – She and her unit gain a 4+ cover save

Wargear:
Lightning Strike – R24” S7 AP4 Assault 3
Gale Punch – R12” S8 AP4 Assault 1, Strikedown

*Jean Grey/Phoenix*

WS4 BS4 S3 T3 W3 I4 A2 Ld9 Sv4+
WS7 BS5 S5 T5 W* I6 A4 Ld8 Sv4+

Psyker – Mastery Level 2 (3) (Jean knows Telekinesis and Telepathy, while Phoenix also knows Pyromancy).
Phoenix Emergent – When Jean suffers an unsaved wound, on a D6 roll of 3+ she transforms into the Phoenix, gaining the second profile, additional Mastery Level and a Pyromancy power. Furthermore, her attacks will target the model that wounded her first, but then after that will attack any random model (friend or foe)
Phoenix Rebirth – upon being reduced to 0 wounds, roll a D6 at the end of that turn. On a 5+ she is reborn on one wound (note this can only happen once).

Wargear:
None.




routine has gone with the following unit:
- Grey Knights Librarian (Terminator Armour, Master-crafted Nemesis Force Halberd, Digital Weapons, Empyrean Brain Mines, Quicksilver and Hammerhand)
- 10 Purifiers (4 Incinerators, 5 Nemesis Force Halberds, Nemesis Force Sword, Hammerhand, Purifying Flame)

And he will be facing the Brotherhood of Mutants:




*Magneto*

WS4 BS5 S4 T4 W3 I4 A2 Ld10 Sv3+

Metallurgy – all metallic weapons within 6” that target friendly models have the Gets Hot! Special rule. Furthermore, at the beginning of each turn Magneto may nominate one enemy unit with metallic weaponry. This unit must pass a Leadership check or it may not fire that turn.

Wargear:
Cast Metal – R24” S5 AP3 Assault 3
Null Helmet – Magneto is unaffected by psychic powers directly.

*Juggernaut*

WS5 BS3 S8 T6 W4 I2 A2 Ld8 Sv4+

Unstoppable – when charging Juggernaut gains +2S and T
I’m the Juggernaut, Bitch! – Juggernaut has the Rage and Furious Charge special rules

Wargear:
None

*Sabretooth*

WS6 BS4 S5 T4 W3 I5 A4 Ld8 Sv4+

Feral – Sabretooth’s attacks are rending, and have the Shred special rule.
Regeneration – At the end of each player turn, Sabretooth regains any lost wounds on a 4+

Wargear:
None

*Emma Frost*

WS4 BS4 S3(6) T4(10) W3 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv5+(2+)

Psyker Mastery Level 3 (knows Telepathy and Telekinesis)
Diamond Form – at the beginning of the enemy turn, Emma may elect to revert to Diamond form. This changes her profile as indicated above – however she may not make any attacks in this turn, nor consolidate or Fall Back. Furthermore, in the following turn her WS and BS are reduced by 1.

Wargear:
None




And finally, MidnightSun has chosen:
- Interrogator-Chaplain (Terminator Armour, Mace of Redemption, Porta-rack)
- Deathwing Knights (Perfidious Relic of the Unforgiven)

And he will be fighting a Supervillain Elite comprising of:




*Dr. Doom*

WS5 BS5 S5 T5 W3 I3 A2 Ld10 Sv3+

Living metal – May always take an armour save against attacks that would normally ignore them.

Wargear:
Electrostatic charging – Any failed rolls to wound in CC against him result in a S4 hit
Eldritch Energy – S5 AP4 Assault 4 Unlimited range (Counts as a power axe in CC)

*Red Skull*

WS6 BS5 S5 T4 W3 I5 A3 Ld10 Sv3+

Fearless
Terrible Visage – Red Skull has the Fear special rule

Wargear:
HYDRA Pistol
Devil’s Death Ammunition – causes instant death on unsaved wounds.
Power Sword

*Loki*

WS6 BS4 S5 T4 W3 I5 A3 Ld10 Sv2+

Asgardian – Loki has the Eternal Warrior special rule
Trickster – At the start of an enemy turn, nominate one model within 12” of Loki. They must pass a Leadership check at -2 LD, or immediately attack a random model within their unit.

Wargear:
Sceptre – a master-crafted Power Axe that has no Unwieldy penalty. Furthermore it has a ranged profile: R12” S6 AP3 Assault 1, Blast.

*Dormammu
*
WS7 BS7 S5 T5 W4 I4 A2 Ld10 Sv3+

Psyker Mastery Level 4 (Dormammu knows Biomancy, Telekinesis and Dark Magic)
Fearless
Eternal Warrior

Wargear:
Dark Magic:
-	WC1 Primaris: Arcane Blast – Witchfire, R18” S6 AP3 Assault 1, Blast
-	1-2: WC 1 Inflict Agony – Malediction, target an enemy character within 12”. Every time this model moves, shoots, uses a psychic power or fights in combat it must first pass an Initiative in order to do so, and suffer a S4 AP- hit.
-	3-4: WC 2 Dark Summoning – Conjuration, Dormammu summons D3 beasts from the Dark Dimension at the start of his turn, with the following profile:
o	WS5 BS0 S4 T4 W1 I4 A2 LD- Sv-, Rending Claws
-	5-6: WC 3 Empower – Blessing, Dormammu skips his shooting phase to increase his WS, BS, S, T and I by 3 for the remainder of this turn, plus the next.



_______________________________________________________________

Good luck, you're going to bloody need it. :laugh:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

....and the results!

*returnoftheclown*

The Particle Casters do nothing, as do the FF's attempts to damage the Necron constructs. In combat, Invisible Woman accepts the Overlord's challenge, and promptly wounds her husband after failing her Mindshackle Scarabs check. Human Torch and Mr Fantastic are shredded by the Wraiths, having first been reduced to I1. However, 3 Wraiths are wounded by the nova caused by Human Torch, and one is killed by Thing. 
One Wraith is destroyed by Invisible Woman, while combat only sees the destruction of another Wraith at the hands of Thing.
The Overlord finally manages to get an unsaved wound on Invisible Woman, instakilling her, while Thing is wounded twice, and then finished off the following turn.

SUCCESS


*CE5511*

Hulk is wounded and Enraged by the Heavy Flamer, and then a Combi-melta, while the Khorne Lord is wounded by Cap's Shield Throw. Declaring a challenge, the Lord steps up to fight Thor. The epic combat results in three wounds being dealt to the Asgardian, who manages to inflict two in return. Elsewhere, the Hulk is wounded by the Terminator Champion, who in return slays the two Lightning Claw-armed Terminators. Captain America is then instakilled by the Power Fist, while the Hulk regenerates a wound.
Hulk is wounded again by the Heavy Flamer, and Thor killed, while a Terminator is decked by Ghost Rider's shotgun (who up to now has just been absorbing flamer hits). The Hulk is slain by the Khorne Lord, and the remaining Terminators mop up Ghost Rider without incident.

SUCCESS

*Stephen_Newman*

Jean Grey rolls Telekine Dome and Psychic Shriek for her psychic powers. Straight off the bat Storm takes two wounds from Spinefists, while in return carnage is wreaked. Cyclops instakills one Ripper Swarm with his optic blast, while three more are instakilled by Storm's lightning. Furthermore, 6 bases in total are wounded by the Hurricane, with another two inflicted by Psychic Shriek. Then the tables begin to turn, as Wolverine foolishly accepts the Parasite's challenge and is promptly shredded (though no additional Ripper Swarms are created). A further two wounds are inflicted on the Rippers, leaving only 1 base on full health, and 3 on 1 wound. Those Rippers however proceed to kill off Storm and wound both Cyclops and Jean Grey (who then transforms into Phoenix). Phoenix is killed by Spinefists, but slays two bases and wounds the third twice with Psychic Shriek. The remaining bases are destroyed by Cyclops after the Parasite fails its attacks. Phoenix doesn't resurrect, and Cyclops is promptly turned to biomass goo by the Parasite.

SUCCESS

*routine*

The Librarian passes his Hammerhand power, but Quicksilver is denied by the Brotherhood. Magneto and Juggernaut are wounded once, and Emma Frost and Sabretooth twice by the Incinerators, while Frost has both her powers denied. Juggernaut is incapacitated by the Empyrean Brain Mines, while Emma Frost reverts to her Diamond form, and Cleansing Flame is denied. The Librarian then slays the immobile Juggernaut with a well-placed Force weapon strike, while the Purifiers mop up the remaining villains with horrifying efficiency. And people say that Marvel characters are OP. :shok:

*MidnightSun*

No pressure, eh? Dormammu generates Empower, Dark Summoning, Arcane Blast and Haemorrhage for his powers. The Interrogator-Chaplain is wounded by Dr Doom's lightning blasts, while Dormammu casts Empower. Dr Doom is then instakilled by the Smite setting from the Knights' Hammer of Wrath attacks. This is followed up by the execution of Red Skull in a much similar fashion, while Loki is too wounded. Meanwhile Dormammu and the Chaplain fail to do any damage to one another. Dormammu is denied his Dark Summoning and Arcane Blast, but passes Haemorrhage (which fails to do anything). Loki is then slain by the Knights. Next turn Empower is cast again, while Dormammu and the Interrogator-Chaplain wound each other once. The Knight Master is then slain next turn by Haemorrhage, but Dormammu is wounded twice by the Mace of Redemption, Concussing him. He manages to cast Empower once more, but is cut down.

SUCCESS

_________________________________________________________________

Well that went surprisingly well for you, mostly aided by the lack of mercenary appearances. Good luck for the final, you're going to need it...

:wink:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Did I just win a fight using Ripper Swarms?!?!

Guess miracles really do happen. Certainly was not expecting the Parasite to take out Wolverine!

What's next then? Galactus? Unicron? Maybe even Stan Lee himself? Or maybe a surprise appearance by the Justice League?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

No Eliminations? Go Us!

Looking at the wave I was up against, I figured I might be ok if I could make it to combat. Didnt figure it would be that one sided (but I'm not complaining :grin

And now that I take another look at the Mercenary profiles, I'm lucky none of them showed up.. Any one of them could have turned that fight right on its head


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow...just...just wow! 
Well done everyone! Bring on the ultimate challenge!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations, men! The Fallen are within my grasp, at long last, for though they have led me a merry chase, none escape the Unforgiven forever...

Midnight


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well that was interesting!! Well fought everyone. Intense round too!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay Finalists, I need your entries, consisting of:
- One 250pt or less HQ that must be an Independent Character (same exception as before for Tyranids).
- One 300pt or less unit from any FOC (including FW non-apocalypse models) that isn't a Flier, Independent Character or Flying Monstrous Creature.

*EDIT: Actually, fuck it. For what I have in mind you're gonna need something bigger.*

_One 1500pt or less entry. Yes, I said it. That can be either an HQ (or more) and unit grouped together, or an Apocalypse unit/formation. There are no restrictions other than Fliers/FMCs, and you must stick you your army. Marvel want OP? They got it._

Hint: Stephen_Newman, you may want something other than Rippers for this round...

Note that you will all face a mercenary in addition to the wave (of which there is only one this time), so be prepared!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

1500? Dam!! This is going to be epic! 
Just to clarify, one or more hq's, but only a single other unit? Or can we have more than one unit?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out a way where I could work it with more than one unit, but it gets too complex. Essentially by that I'd mean e.g. Infantry Platoon containing x number of Infantry Squads, Heavy Weapons squads etc. Multiple HQs are possible because they can attach to units. Essentially spend 1500 in anyway you can to form one big expensive unit.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds good to me! This is going to be hard to roll for anyways, plus it will be easier on us too. Thanks!


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh spanner, you have just brightened my otherwise terrible day. Send forth the council...MHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

returnoftheclown said:


> Oh spanner, you have just brightened my otherwise terrible day. Send forth the council...MHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


 His Necrobots are going to have a field day with this one :grin:


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Entry Submitted. Let the fallen ride! Luthers right hand :wink:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Hint: Stephen_Newman, you may want something other than Rippers for this round...


That's a lie! Anything canbe defeated with enough Ripper Swarms.

Back on topic 1500 points is a lot to fill out. Am I facing the Autobots or something.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

So here are your entries for the Final! 

*returnoftheclown:*

Imotekh the Stormlord

Royal Court:
5 x Necron Lord:
All with;
-Warscythe
-Sempiternal weave
-Mindshackle scarabs
-Tesseract Labyrinth
-Resurrection orb
-Phase Shifter

5x Cryptek:
3x Harbinger of Destruction (one with gaze of flame)
1x Harbinger of Eternity (chronometron, Timesplinter cloak)
1x Harbinger of the Storm (Lighting field)


*MidnightSun:*

Deathwing Redemption Force

Interrogator Chaplain with Terminator Armour, Combi-Melta, and the Mace of Redemption, Auspex

2 Squads of 9 Deathwing Terminators with Thunder Hammers/Storm Shields and 1 Cyclone Missile Launcher each

5 Deathwing Terminators with Thunder Hammers/Storm Shields and Cyclone Missile Launcher 


*routine:*

10 man Paladin Squad w/ (8) Halberds, Banner, Nemesis Warding Stave, (4) Incinerators, Apothecary

Lord Kaldor Draigo (Grand Strategy: Hammer of Righteousness)

Grey Knight Librarian w/ Terminator Armor, Hammerhand, Quicksilver, Nemesis Warding Stave, Empyrean Brain Mines

Inquisitor w/ Psyker, Force Sword, Rad nades, Psychotroke nades (Divination - Primaris)

(2) Inquisitors w/ Terminator Armor, Nemesis Daemon Hammers, Psycannons, Psyker (Divination)

(1) Inquisitor w/ psybolt ammunition


*CE5511:*

Termie squad (10) with mark of khorne, Icon of Wrath, 2 Heavy Flamers, 4 Combi plasmas, 3 combi meltas, 2 chain fists, 2 power fists, 5 Lightning claws

Chaos Lord with mark of khorne, juggernaut, axe of blind fury, and sigil of corruption 


Chaos Lord with mark of khorne, juggernaut, murder sword, sigil of corruption

Kharn 

Daemon Prince of khorne, Black Mace, Ichor blood, Power Armor

Dark Apostle with mark of khorne and Burning Brand

Sorceror with termie armor, mastery level 3 and a spell familiar (Telepathy - Primaris, 2x Biomancy)


*Stephen_Newman*

The Swarmlord
Hive Tyrant-Toxin Sacs, Regeneration, Old Adversary and Armoured Shell
Hive Tyrant-Toxin Sacs, Regeneration, Old Adversary and Armoured Shell

(All Tyrants trading available powers with Biomancy table)

3x Carnifexes armed with two pairs of twin linked Devourers with brain leech worms, Adrenal Glands and Regeneration

__________________________________________________________________________

And if you thought they were crazy, have a little peek at what they're up against (The entire wave, plus one of the three mercenaries)...



Ultimate Marvel:

*Ultimate Captain America- 160*

WS6 BS5 S5 T5 W4 I5 A3 Ld10 Sv4+/2++

Inspiring Leadership – all models in his unit use Cap’s Leadership. Furthermore, the unit may elect to pass or fail any Leadership or Pinning check it is forced to make.
Super-soldier – once in close combat, increase Cap’s Strength and Initiative values by two. Furthermore, Cap is immune to Instant Death.

Wargear:
-	Vibranium Shields (2++ Invulnerable save)
-	Shield Throw (R6” S6 AP- Assault 1*)
*If the shot hits successfully, it will then target the closest model with one less Strength. This process continues until a miss is rolled, or the Strength of the attack reaches 0.

*Ultimate Nick Fury- 150*

WS6 BS6 S4 T4 W4 I4 A3 Ld10 Sv2+/4++

Fearless
Veteran – each failed roll to hit against Fury in CC, on a 4+ grants him an extra attack at Initiative step 1
Gunslinger (applies to Firearms, despite the fact that they do not have the Pistol type).
SHIELD Commander – Any unit Fury joins do not suffer any penalties to their Leadership value

Wargear:
2x Firearms – R12” S4 AP6 Assault 4, Rending
Frag & Krak Grenades

*Ultimate Ghost Rider- 250*

WS7 BS5 S6 T5 W4 I4 A4* Ld9 Sv3++

Infernal Being – immune to Instant Death
Hellfire & Brimstone – Ghost Rider is unaffected by flame, melta and plasma-based weaponry
*Ghost Rider gains D6 additional attacks from his Damnation Chains.

Wargear:
Rider’s Bike – ignores any terrain penalties
Damnation Chains – Melee S AP4 Soulblaze, Sin1
1Any model wounded by a Damnation Chain has one sin token attached to it (these stack)
Hellfire Shotgun – R12” S4 AP- Assault 2, Soulblaze
Penance Stare – At the end of his turn, Ghost Rider can nominate one model within 3” that has one or more Sin tokens attached. This model must pass a Leadership check with a -2 modifier or suffer Instant Death. This modifier is increased by one for every additional Sin token the model has.

*Ultimate Hulk- 200*

WS6 BS3 S8 T8 W6 I4 A4 Ld8 Sv4++

Enraged – every time Hulk suffers a wound, increase his WS, S, T, I and A by one to a maximum of 10
Regenerate – at the end of every phase, Hulk regenerates any wounds lost on a roll of 4+. Hulk is also immune to Instant Death.
Hulk Smash! – Hulk’s attacks have the Concussive and Armourbane special rules

Wargear:
None

*Ultimate Iron Man - 170*

WS4 BS6 S5 T5 W4 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv2+/4++

Maverick: Does not benefit from LD boosts.

Wargear: 
Iron Man armour: Relentless, counting as having a Jump pack, and Jet Pack
o Flechettes: All models in 1 unit (12”) take an automatic S4 AP- hit
o Palm Repulsors: 18” Assault 2 S6 AP3
o Guided Missile: Unlimited range Heavy 1 S8 AP3
Deflector Shield – Grants a 4+ invulnerable save
*
Ultimate Thor- 215*

WS7 BS4 S6 T5 W4 I5 A4 Ld9 Sv2+/3++

Asgardian – Thor is immune to Instant Death.

Wargear:
God of Thunder - R24” S7 AP4 Heavy 2D6 Interceptor, Skyfire
Mjollnir – R6” S8 AP3 Heavy 1, Strikedown
- Melee S+2 AP2 Unwieldy, Specialist Weapon
Asgardian Armour – Thor has a 2+ armour save and 4+ invulnerable save
*
Ultimate Hawkeye - 150*

WS5 BS8 S4 T4 W4 I6 A3 Ld9 Sv3+

Precision Shot (Always Overwatches at normal BS as well) 
Agile - Gains a 5+ invulnerable save

Wargear: 
Hawk’s Bow 
-	Explosive: S6 AP3 Assault 1, Small Blast 24” 
-	Anti-air: S8 AP4 Assault 1, Skyfire 30” 
-	Armour Piercing: S4 AP2 Rending, Armourbane, Assault 1 24” 
-	Poisoned: S3 AP6 Poisoned 2+, Assault 1 24” 
-	Incendiary: S4 AP5 Assault 1, Ignores Cover, Soul Blaze 24” 
-	EMP: Assault 1 24”, Target unit 1 model, must take a toughness test or be removed 
from play 
-	Anti-matter arrows: Inflict instant death 48” SX AP1 Heavy 1 Sniper
Fissure knife - power sword 
Frag & Krak grenades

*Ultimate Black Widow - 150*

WS8 BS5 S4 T4 W4 I8 A4 Ld9 Sv3+

Agile – See Hawkeye
Gunslinger

Wargear:
2x Widow's Kiss:
- R6" S1 AP5 Assault 1 Poisoned (2+)
- R6" S5 AP4 Assault 1 Blast
Combat Blades - Melee S AP- Poisoned (4+), Inflicts Instant Death on an unsaved wound
Frag & Krak Grenades

*SHIELD Crack Assault Team “The Ultimates”*

WS5 BS5 S4 T4 W1 I4 A2 Ld9 Sv3+

1 Sgt + 19 Operatives

Focus Fire – The team may elect to re-roll failed rolls to hit in the shooting phase. However, they then gain no assault bonuses in the ensuing assault phase.
Worthy of Heroes – The team has the Fearless special rule and gains +1 to any Deny the Witch rolls they make.
Master at arms – Any Sgt or Operative may re-roll any failed armour saves caused by Gets Hot!

Wargear:
Sgt:
-	Experimental Pistol – R12” S7 AP1 Pistol, Gets Hot!
-	Power Sword
-	Frag & Krak Grenades
Operative:
-	Experimental Assault Rifle – R24” S6 AP3 Assault 2, Gets Hot!
-	Close Combat Weapon
-	SHIELD Mk.I Pistol – R12” S4 AP5
-	Frag & Krak Grenades
•	2 Operatives replace their Experimental Assault Rifle for a Plasma Flamethrower – 
R-Template S6 AP3, Assault 1 Blind, Inferno
•	2 Operatives replace their Experimental Assault Rifle for a Fusion-core Lance – 
R 6” S8 AP1, Lance Assault 1 Gets Hot!



And the upgraded merc's:




Deadpool

WS7 BS6 S4 T4 W3 I6 A4 Ld8 Sv5+

-	Regeneration - Deadpool regenerates any lost wounds on a 6+ at the beginning of any phase (even if he's dead!) Note this can only apply while there are still Marvel units alive.
-	One Round Short of a Magazine - Deadpool can only be hit a roll of 4+ at best in close combat due to his erratic fighting style
-	Merc With the Mouth - Each enemy model in combat with Deadpool must take a Leadership check, or it may not attack that turn as it is distracted by his deranged comments.
-	Gunslinger
-	Eternal Warrior, It Will Not Die

Wargear:
Dual Katanas - Melee S AP2 Fleshbane
2x Bang! Bang! Bang! - R12" S4 AP5 Pistol
The Big Kahooney - R48" S9 AP2 Heavy 1 Blast
Frag & Krak Grenades


Domino

WS6 BS6 S4 T4 W3 I6 A3 Ld3 Sv 4+

-	Uncanny Reflexes - Gains a 4+ save against all ranged and close combat attacks in lieu of her normal save
-	Probability Field - Any attacks directed against Domino are made with a -2 modifier to any rolls to hit or wound (to a minimum of 6+)
-	Deadeye – Domino elects the target of her shot, with no LOS! Saves possible (this also ignores cover saves).

Wargear:
Ace in the Hole - R48" SX AP1 Heavy 1 Sniper Rifle
Note - a shot from this rifle inflicts Instant Death on an unsaved wound.
Sidearm - R12" S4 AP5 Pistol
Power Sword
Frag & Krak Grenades


Punisher

WS6 BS6 S4 T4 W4 I6 A3 Ld8 Sv4+

-	Unrelenting - At the beginning of the game designate one enemy character. Punisher gains Preferred Enemy and Hatred against this model.
-	Fearless
-	It Will Not Die
-	Feel No Pain

Wargear:
The Punisher selects one primary weapon best suited to his target from this list:
- Assault Rifle R24" S4 AP5 Rapid-fire
- Shotgun R12" S4 AP6 Assault 2
- Machine Gun R36" S5 AP4 Heavy 6
- Sniper Rifle R48" SX AP4 Heavy 1 Sniper Rifle
- Flamethrower Template S4 AP5 Assault 1
- RPG 24" S8 AP3 Heavy 1

The Punisher selects one secondary option best suited to his target from this list:
- Sidearms R12" S4 AP6 Pistol (Confers Gunslinger special rule)
- Grenade Launcher R18" S6 AP3 Rapid Fire
- Adamantium Combat Knife Melee S AP2 Fleshbane

The Punisher selects one hardware upgrade from this list:
- Sighted Scope - adds +1 to his BS
- Extended Magazines - Once per game, Punisher may shoot his primary weapon twice in one shooting phase.
- Poisoned Ammunition - Alternative ammunition with the profile RX S1 AP6 Type X Poisoned (2+). Note this is not compatible with the RPG.



Good luck! Results will be posted by the end of the week. And then the next game can start!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Holy. Fuckin'. Shit.

I'm so glad I brought 1/4 of the Deathwing with me.

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

*Takes one look at the opponents*

Well it was nice serving with you gentlemen! Best of luck in the next game chaps.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Well this is going to be.. painful. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea, good luck anyone!! We are so going to need it


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh...I thought it still had to be one unit. Oh well.

Good luck to all


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

^ I was wondering about that, actually. Are we playing it that ANY Hq unit can join a squad, regardless of normal restrictions, such as being a MC or some other non-Independent Character?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Pretty much. Otherwise you kinda got restricted a bit too much. HQ _squads_ couldn't join another squad, but characters (inc. monstrous creatures) I could allow - mostly for Stephen else his poor Nids would have been a bit boned.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

True Enough

On a side note, I notice Midnightsun seems to have adopted a Deflect n' Splat stratagem


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Because 2+/3++ is the New Black. Pity I couldn't get any FNP in there, but the Deathwing Command Squad doesn't come under the Redemption Force criteria 

Midnight


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got Feel No Pain.. problem is that there is a trade off between my Feel No Pain, and your 3++. With 24 2+/3++ bodies w/ Thunder Hammers, I'd fancy your chances of survival are higher than mine victory:, to you)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*The Results*

_Stan Lee was not impressed by his minions' work. They had collectively failed to make significant incursions in the 40k galaxy due to the pitiful resistance cobbled together by the falling empires. They could not resist his will for long, and nor would he see any more failures. The time for play was over - it was time to send in the real heavies. Forth the Ultimates! Finish these puny warriors..._

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Warriors of the galaxy! You stand here at the defence of all our very existences. Be you a tiny Ripper or great Titan, it is here, united, that we must make our stand against the evil of Marvel. Even you fucked up Chaos Marines, or you ancient, decrepit Necrons must commit your worthless lives to this cause-

OI! Do you value your skin, or do you prefer it flayed from your body?

-I mean commit your greatly valued lives to this cause, this fragile alliance... Warriors, stand as one, for tonight we dine in Stan Lee's arsehole!

-Eh?

Just shut up and go kill shit. OK?_








*returnoftheclown*

_Mercenary intervention - Punisher_

There are no lightning strikes for turn one, but the Necrons go to work, slaying four Ultimates with ease. In return one Lord is killed by Captain America, another by Hawkeye's Anti-matter Arrows, and Imotekh is wounded by Nick Fury. Furthermore, 3 Lords and the Destrukteks are gunned down by a disciplined volley of fire from the Ultimates, four of whom die from weapon overheats. In combat an Eternitek is cut down by Punisher, though Iron Man is wounded by Imotekh. Another Cryptek, this time a Stormtek, is slain by Black Widow. The second turn fairs little better for the Necrons, as although Imotekh manages to slay another six Ultimates, he is eventually cut down by Nick Fury.

DEFEAT:
- Heroes slain: None
- Heroes wounded: 1
- Ultimates slain: 14
- Mercenary bonus: None


*MidnightSun*

_Mercenary intervention - Domino_

Seven Ultimates are cut to shreds by Frag missiles, though in return 7 Deathwing Terminators are slain (3 Ultimates die from overheats), and a Cyclone Launcher is picked out by Domino. In combat, the Interrogator-Chaplain inflicts two wounds on Hawkeye, Blinding and Concussing him. Furthermore, Domino is slain and both Ghost Rider and Iron Man are wounded twice each by the Deathwing. 
Next turn two further Ultimates are slain by the Interrogator-Chaplain's combi-melta, though another seven Deathwing Terminators are cut down. In combat, Black Widow is wounded, Blinded and Concussed by the Chaplain's Mace, while Hawkeye, Thor, Iron Man, Ghost Rider and Nick Fury are all pounded into the dirt with hammers, in return for just two casualties. A rather successful turn don't you think? 
Three wounds are dealt by each side's shooting, with an additional Ultimate dying from overheat. The Hulk challenges the Chaplain, but no wounds are dealt. Meanwhile Black Widow is slain and Cap is wounded twice in return for the death of one Terminator.
Three more Ultimates are slain in return for 2 Deathwing, while the Chaplain is wounded by Captain America, and the Hulk is wounded four times (Enrage - level 4). 
Yet another three Ultimates are killed for another three Deathwing, but no wounds are dealt in combat.
The last two Ultimates are cut down for one Terminator, while the Chaplain is wounded again.
The next two turns consist solely of the Hulk smashing down two Deathwing Terminators. He is then wounded by a Cyclone Launcher, reducing him to his last wound, while Captain America is slain by the Interrogator-Chaplain, though another Terminator is killed leaving just two remaining.
Unfortunately the Hulk, at T10 is nigh impossible to wound for the survivors, as they are slowly beaten down, one at a time.

DEFEAT
- Heroes slain: 7
- Heroes wounded: 1 (5/6)
- Ultimates slain: 20
- Mercenary bonus: full


*routine*

_Mercenary intervention - Domino_

Fourteen Ultimates are gunned to shit by the first volleys, while Quicksilver, Hammerhand, Precognition and Prescience are all passed (though the Inquisitor passing Prescience also Perils). In return 6 Paladins are wounded and two are killed outright, though two Ultimates die from overheats.
In combat several challenges ensue - Captain American and the Librarian; Nick Fury, Hawkeye and Iron Man all face Inquisitors and Draigo hits on Black Widow. Unfortunately she rejects him so he decapitates her, whilst the Inquisitors force weapon Iron Man and Hawkeye to death. Nick Fury wounds his adversary while the 2++'s of Cap and the Librarian makes their challenge a particularly boring one. Meanwhile all the remaining Ultimates are slain for no further Paladin losses.
This time Prescience, Forewarning and Precognition are all passed, while Ghost Rider and Domino are wounded, and Cap is wounded twice. In return two Paladins are wounded and one is instakilled. Again the Cap-librarian combo sees no results, and meanwhile Draigo loses a wound to Thor, an Inquisitor is killed by Nick Fury and another is Penance Stared the shit out of by Ghost Rider. In other news the Hulk is wounded by the final Inquisitor's Daemonhammer.
Quicksilver, Prescience, Forewarning and Precognition are all passed, while Cap and Domino are killed, and Thor and Ghost Rider wounded. The Paladin with the Warding Stave is assassinated by Domino, with another three cut down by various other projectiles. The Librarian now goes for Nick Fury, though again with no results, while Ghost Rider and Draigo wound each other. Two more Paladins are slain by Thor.
Quicksilver and Forewarning are passed (Hammerhand just keeps failing/getting denied), while Nick Fury is wounded twice. He is the finished off by the Librarian who is wounded in the process. Ghost Rider is slain by Draigo, but the 'spare' Inquisitor is cut down by Thor.
All three powers are passed this turn, and Thor is wounded twice. Thor and Draigo bounce off one another's armour, while the Hulk is wounded again and the last Paladin is slain.
Over the next few turns Thor is killed first, while Draigo sacrifices himself in order to keep the Inquisitor alive who wounds Hulk twice more, before finally being smashed down.

DEFEAT
- Heroes slain: 7
- Heroes wounded: 1 (4/6)
- Ultimates slain: 20
- Mercenary bonus: full


*CE5511*

_Mercenary intervention - Deadpool_

The Sorceror rolls Warp Speed and Haemorrhage for his powers, rolling +1 for Warp Speed and inflicting two wounds with the latter. The rest of the squad manage to slay seven more Ultimates, while in return one Terminator is killed, and the Dark Apostle and Murder Sword Lord are wounded, and the Axe Lord twice. Kharn challenges Black Widow to single combat, and they both wound each other. The Axe Lord challenges Nick Fury, and both proceed to slay each other. Meanwhile the Murder Sword Lord wounds Thor twice, and the Dark Apostle wounds Hawkeye twice for one wound in return. The Daemon Prince manages to reduce Deadpool to zero wounds, while the Sorceror instakills Iron Man and rolls All -consuming Hatred for his boon. In other news eleven further Ultimates are hacked to pieces for the loss of one Chaos Terminator, and Deadpool regenerates one wound.
The Sorceror passes both Psychic Shriek and Warp Speed (+2), and combined with the shooting inflicts three wounds on Captain America, and kills Hawkeye. In return Kharn is wounded, and then later Penanced Stared into next millennia by Ghost Rider. The Sorceror fails to wound Black Widow, while the Dark Apostle and Captain America proceed to kill each other, and Thor is wounded by the Daemon Prince. The Murder Sword Lord fails to wound the Hulk, and Deadpool is mullered again, but regenerates another wound at the end of the turn.
The Sorceror passes Psychic Shriek and Warp Speed (+3) once more, and Ghost Rider is wounded thrice and Black Widow twice in return for the death of one Terminator. The Sorceror slays Black Widow in combat, gaining the Mind of Metal boon, whilst Thor slays the Murder Sword Lord. The Daemon Prince successfully kills Ghost Rider and gains the Fragment of Immortality, but loses another wound. The Hulk is also wounded and Deadpool 'killed' (regens a wound again), for the loss of two Terminators.
The Sorceror is getting quite good at this whole psychic test thing, passing both as usual (+2 for Warp Speed), and Thor and Deadpool are killed ('killed'), while Hulk is wounded twice. In return two more Terminators are killed and Deadpool once more regenerates a wound. 
The last turn is a turn of surprises as although the Sorceror passes both powers, he Perils on Warp Speed. Deadpool kills two Terminators before going down, and as the Hulk is finally slain, cannot regenerate.

SUCCESS
- Heroes slain: all
- Heroes wounded: N/A
- Ultimates slain: 20
- Mercenary bonus: full

*Stephen_Newman*

_Mercenary Intervention - Punisher_

The Swarmlord rolls Warp Speed and Leech Life for its powers, the first Hive Tyrant rolls Haemorrhage and Enfeeble, and the second Leech Life and Iron Arm. All powers are passed except Enfeeble, though no wounds are dealt due to a combination of bad rolling and lucky toughness tests. The Carnifexes are successful with their twin-linked devourers, inflicting eight wounds on the Ultimates. In return four wounds are inflicted on the Carnifexes. The Swarmlord fails to penetrate Cap's vibranium shield, while Tyrant numero uno wounds Hawkeye twice and numero duo kills Nick Fury. The Carnifexes wound the Hulk four times, but in return suffer a horrific eight wounds, slaying all of them. Damn Thor....
Four wounds are inflicted on the Ultimates through various psychic powers, which also generate +3 for Warp Speed and +2 for Iron Arm. Four wounds are then inflicted on the Hive Tyrants. In combat the Punisher foolishly declares to fight the Swarmlord and is instantly decapitated. Iron Man is dealt three wounds by the first Hive Tyrant, while Black Widow is instakilled by the second's improved strength.
Tyrant le deux then regenerates a wound with Life Leech by slaying an Ultimate, while Warp Speed and Iron Arm both roll a +2. The Marvel shooting phase however is lethally accurate, reducing all three Monstrous Creatures to a single wound. Nevertheless, the Swarmlord manages to finish off the Hulk, while Hawkeye and Iron Man are cleaned up by the other two.
The second Tyrant and the Swarmlord manage to regenerate a wound each with Life Leech, and thanks to Haemorrhage inflict nine wounds on the Ultimates. Warp Speed and Iron Arm both roll +3. The Swarmlord, on a bit of a kill streak here, slays Captain America - incoming Pave Low? Meanwhile the Tyrants manage to wound Thor twice and Ghost Rider once before being slain.
The Swarmlord rolls a +3 for Warp Speed, but after failing to do anything with Life Leech decides to add to his tally by quartering Thor, and then finished the game with a Pentakill by skewering Ghost Rider.

SUCCESS
- Heroes slain: all
- Heroes wounded: N/A
- Ultimates slain: 20
- Mercenary bonus: full

________________________________________________________________

And so, in reverse order...

Fifth place goes to returnoftheclown! Perhaps the confusion about unit choice options hurt you here, as you simply couldn't put enough damage down in either shooting or combat to survive. Perhaps Crypteks were too much of a 'support' choice and not enough of a 'killy' choice?

Fourth place (decided by wounds inflicted on the final enemy) goes to routine! The Paladins just didn't have enough high strength attacks to deal with the likes of Hulk, so meant you relied a tad too much on your Daemonhammer Inquisitors. 

Third place narrowly goes to MidnightSun! Cruelly robbed at the final hurdle for a complete set, perhaps a Librarian or Ezekiel would have added a touch more weight to your character-slaying abilities. 

And the runner-up, having to be decided by the points/models left standing at the end goes by a hair's breadth to Stephen_Newman! The Swarmlord lived up to his name here, gaining five character kills (including the Hulk!) The main issue here was that the Carnifexes died horribly to low AP, of which the Ultimates (and Thor especially) had plenty of. Also not helped by the first Tyrants poor psychic power rolls (who the fuck needs Haemorrhage?!).

And so, congratulations to our winner - *CE5511!* A worthy champion, taking Chaos Space Marines to new highs, thanks to of all things, a Chaos Sorceror! Not sure you needed the Apostle, but he served his purpose nonetheless. And a pity about Kharn's undoubted flop. Still, a very worthy champion from an excellent competitor!

Okay, so for prizes, I've been thinking that rep won't really work any more what with the new system. Instead, what I've been considering is a new Hall of Fame, where we can have winners' rankings etc from all of the Ultimate Unit Games that I've run/will run. Bear with me, it's an idea under construction.

Thanks guys for participating in this game. It's been great fun for me, and for you too I hope - and more importantly we have successfully repelled the Marvel invasion! I'll see you in the next one where we'll see a return to the basics in a throwback to the original Ultimate Unit games.

Cheers, Spanner.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats to all involved!

I hear the next Ultimate Unit Game is titled:

Ultimate Unit Game: Top Gear, The Stig's Wrath


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats to everyone!!!And thanks for the game Spanner, I had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats everyone that went much better than I expected. 

Well played CE5511 for a pod show, commiserations to those who fell t the last hurdle and my thanks to Spanner for running this.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for running this Spanner, It was fun!

But damnit. 2.. wounds.. HUUUUUUUUUULLLLLK! (James T Kirk Style)

Congrats to Stephen and CE5511!


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Curses! Foiled again!

Oh well, well done everyone!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

One. Frickin'. Wound.

God damnit, Banner!

Thanks Ezekiel for an awesome time of it. :clapping:

Midnight


----------

